# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Re: Vos cages, aquariums et autres installations

## Grisou

Oh oui, quel magnifique enclos    ::   je ne savais pas non plus que tu avais un nouveau lapin et un nouvel enclos de ce fait ! Tu as très bien choisi ( je serais presque jalouse ! Mais, est-ce que c'est une impression ou il est malgré tout plus petit que le deuxième que tu as et que j'ai aussi ( c'est-à-dire le premier que tu as eu que je t'ai conseillé ^^ ))
Franchement, je te dis bravo, tu prends soin de tes lapinous et tu arrives à nous rendre jalouse    ::  
( En fait, je l'avais remarqué cet enclos mais par pour une utilisation intérieur mais au contraire extérieur    ::   )

----------


## Grisou

> Je l'avais vu sur zooplus, je pensais pas que ça rendrais si bien !


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  c'est ce que je voulais dire !

----------


## Buterfly

Oui il fait 109x116 alors que l'autre fait 120x120. Et en hauteur il est plus petit aussi.

Mais niveau qualité c'est autre chose, c'est beaucoup mieux. Je serai meme prete a sacrifier quelques centimètre pour avoir un comme celui ci, car l'autre c'est quand meme un peu galère.

----------


## Nyunyu

Voici le nouvel habitat des miens :





Ils sont dans une petite maison sur mon terrain. Ils ont la partie "cuisine".
Des le printemps (quand ils viveront dehors avec l'arrivée du beau temps) je vais essayer de leur retaper les murs pour rendre ca plus joli.
En tout cas en attendant ils ont environ 10m² pour s'éclater, encore mieux que leur enclos    ::

----------


## Buterfly

C'est genial ils ont plein de place.

Dis, il est pas un peu obèse le cochon d'inde a gauche sur la première photo   :lol2:

----------


## Grisou

> Mais niveau qualité c'est autre chose, c'est beaucoup mieux.


Bien sûr, ça se voit très bien sur ta photo mais, j'ai déjà un enclos et puis, c'est vrai que c'est plus le problème de hauteur qui le gêne mais, peut-être que si j'ai un deuxième lapin, je procéderais de la même manière que toi !

----------


## Grisou

Oui, ils ont beaucoup de place mais c'est trop " précaire " à mon goût ^^

----------


## Nyunyu

> C'est genial ils ont plein de place.
> 
> Dis, il est pas un peu obèse le cochon d'inde a gauche sur la première photo   :lol2:


Tu oses dire que Lolita est obèse?   ::  

Je vais prévenir tchoupi93 que ca va pas faire un pli, et elle ira te fouetter les fesses   :lol2:

----------


## Nyunyu

> Oui, ils ont beaucoup de place mais c'est trop " précaire " à mon goût ^^


nous avons eménagé il y'a 1 semaine tout juste    ::

----------


## Buterfly

Nan pas taper, ça me rassure j'ai moi aussi un cochon d'inde obèse   :lol2: 

Allez dis, combien elle pèse    ::

----------


## Nyunyu

D'ailleurs Szotyi (le lapin) essaye de chasser le chat de son territoire    ::

----------


## Nyunyu

> Allez dis, combien elle pèse


Alors ca je sais pas vois tu   :shock: 

Un jour e penserai à les peser    ::

----------


## Nyunyu

D'ailleurs Manza a toujours squatté   :suspect: 



je la comprend pas    :fou:

----------


## Buterfly

C'est mignon ils s'entendent tous bien   :amour:

----------


## Grisou

> Envoyé par Grisou
> 
> Oui, ils ont beaucoup de place mais c'est trop " précaire " à mon goût ^^
> 
> 
> nous avons eménagé il y'a 1 semaine tout juste


Ok, désolée alors    ::

----------


## Tagounette71

> Oh c'est trop mignon les boules vertes et jaunes... J'en veux   :danse: 
> 
> Ca se suspend ou c'est toi qui les a bidouillées ?


c'est clair, c'est top ces boules!
j'en ai une pour un de mes hamham, il adore aller dedans!

----------


## skapounkette

La cage de mes souris:

----------


## Buterfly

J'avais la meme pour mon hamster, elle est super cette cage    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Mélanie

Oh mon hamster serait heureux dans ce palace    ::   elle vient d'où ?

----------


## skapounkette

je l'ai achetée d'occasion sur rescue    ::  

C'est une cage Marchioro, modèle Trek (le + grand des 2, dimension 52*52*81)

----------


## virginy

au fait les tuyaux ils vont dedans ?   ::

----------


## skapounkette

> au fait les tuyaux ils vont dedans ?


je les récupere aujourd'hui ou dans la semaine    ::  

merci à toi en tout cas    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Mélanie

> je l'ai achetée d'occasion sur rescue    
> 
> C'est une cage Marchioro, modèle Trek (le + grand des 2, dimension 52*52*81)


Ok merci, par contre je trouve rien du tout sur le net sur cette cage    ::

----------


## skapounkette

Y a pas grand chose c'est clair, à part ça:
http://www.marchioro.it/fr/trek.html mais ça va pas t'être d'une grande utilité   :hein2:

----------


## castila

> Et pendant ce temps là, à Chonchonland, l'activité était intense...
> 
> 
> 
>  :lol2:


Ils sont propre tes cochons d'inde?   :shock:

----------

Nouvel amenagement de la voliere :

Partie supp :


Partie inferieure :

----------


## rosenoire

J'ai fais le grand nettoyage de la volière de mes puces et je l'ai également réaménagée !

----------


## Emmalye

> ca se suspend, c'est des *sputnik* xl...


Tu les trouve où ?

----------


## Tagounette71

> Envoyé par castila
> 
> 
> ca se suspend, c'est des *sputnik* xl...
> 
> 
> Tu les trouve où ?


dans les animaleries.
moi j'ai trouvé le mien dans l'animalerie vers chez mes parents, et j'en ai vu dans plusieurs autres animaleries

----------


## Emmalye

La cage de mes loulous en ce moment : 



Je vais rajouter un boule pour le sport avec une échelle pour faire un autre dodo !

----------


## pinpounou

trop zolie    :Embarrassment: k: 
Ce n'est pas le hamac qu'une fille fesait sur rescue?

----------


## Buterfly

> Envoyé par skapounkette
> 
> je l'ai achetée d'occasion sur rescue    
> 
> C'est une cage Marchioro, modèle Trek (le + grand des 2, dimension 52*52*81)
> 
> 
> Ok merci, par contre je trouve rien du tout sur le net sur cette cage


https://www.brendaspets.ie/node/512 (mais bon, vois le prix    ::   )
Je trouve rien d'autre non plus sinon.

Sinon moi je l'avais eu à carrouf pour 12 euros, c'etait la seule.
Elle etait en promo, son prix d'origine etait 30, ou 40, je sais plus.

----------


## Emmalye

> trop zolie   k: 
> Ce n'est pas le hamac qu'une fille fesait sur rescue?



Si c'est un hamac que m'a fait Fasake , et elle en fait toujours ^^

----------


## pinpounou

combien a tu payer ta cage sans inscretion?
Et ou la tu acheter car je l'adore    ::  
Pour le hamac j'en aurai bien pris un mais j'ai un hamster et je pense pas qu'il voudra aller dedant
Voilà 
Merci    ::

----------


## Emmalye

Je les payer 89  sur zooplus ou jardizoo je ne m'en souviens plus ! Par contre , je les aménager a ma façon , car a la base , elle ressemble a ça : 


Voila    ::

----------

> combien a tu payer ta cage sans inscretion?
> Et ou la tu acheter car je l'adore    
> Pour le hamac j'en aurai bien pris un mais j'ai un hamster et je pense pas qu'il voudra aller dedant
> Voilà 
> Merci


je fais des hamacs pour celui de ma soeur et il y va   ::  

Pas mal ta cage Emmalye !

----------


## pinpounou

oki ben alors je vais pe etre en prendre un de hamac mais pour la cage va faloir convaincre ma mere   ::  
actuellement j'ai une cage ferplat mais je la trouve trop petite a mon gout et h'aiune autre cage "ovo" ou il y a ma souris mais je trouve qu'elle n'est pas bien aerer   :| 
Voila si vous aver des cage a me conseiller pour mon hamster (Russe)
n'ésiter pas   ::  
Bon je vais aller faire un tour sur les cage de rescue   ::  
 :merci:

----------

> oki ben alors je vais pe etre en prendre un de hamac mais pour la cage va faloir convaincre ma mere   
> actuellement j'ai une cage ferplat mais je la trouve trop petite a mon gout et h'aiune autre cage "ovo" ou il y a ma souris mais je trouve qu'elle n'est pas bien aerer   :| 
> Voila si vous aver des cage a me conseiller pour mon hamster (Russe)
> n'ésiter pas   
> Bon je vais aller faire un tour sur les cage de rescue   
>  :merci:


regarde sur zooplus, y a de super promo avec des cages deja amenagées   ::

----------


## pinpounou

merci oui jevien d'y aller et c'est vrai qu'il y a des cage pas mal pour les hamster mais je prix  :?  ma mere est pas trop chaude pour ca    ::  
Mais je pensse peut etre que je vais e prebdre une mais a se que j'ai vue il y a pas mal de cage qui arrive casser   :? 
Mais bon je vais essayer de la convaincre    ::  
Ps: les prix marquer sur Zooplus c'est avec ou sans les frai de port  :hein:  ?

----------


## FasaKe

les prix sur zooplus c'est sans les frais de port, mais ils sont pas énormes ( de 3,90 ) & à partir de 39 euros ils sont offert.
De plus si c'est la première fois que tu commandes, tu as 10 % d'offert sur ta commande, et dit toi que les prix sur zooplus sont beaucoup moins chères qu'en animalerie ou autre.

----------


## pinpounou

daccord donc si j'ai bien compris si je prend une cage qui coûte 70 je paye pas les fdp et comme c'est la premirere fois j'ai -10% 
c'est ca lol   ::

----------


## Emmalye

Au pire pour payer ta cage , vu que tu es majeur , tu peux faire un petit boulot , comme sa ta mère n'a rien a payer    ::

----------


## pinpounou

vous ne conaisser pas un bon site pour des idée jeux a fabriquer pour nos pêtit rongeurs   ::  
Merci

----------


## Laurie_la_paillette

> vous ne conaisser pas un bon site pour des idée jeux a fabriquer pour nos pêtit rongeurs   
> Merci


http://www.rongeur.net/bricolage.php?animal=rongeuraction=menuanifiche=al  ltri=idasc  ::

----------

Bonjour, j'aimerais agrandir ma tower. Pensez vous qu'il soit possible de rajouter une xl par dessus  :hein:  (je parle niveau poids, si cela pourrait être stable) Mon but étant de gagner de la place tout en séparant correctement mes 2 groupes.

----------

> Bonjour, j'aimerais agrandir ma tower. Pensez vous qu'il soit possible de rajouter une xl par dessus  :hein:  (je parle niveau poids, si cela pourrait être stable) Mon but étant de gagner de la place tout en séparant correctement mes 2 groupes.


oui, mais faudra renforcer les roues de la tower

par contre tu va galerer lors du nettoyage    ::

----------

Je n'ai pas mis les roues sur la tower, comme j'ai pas mal d'accessoires lourds(pots de fleurs,...)
Pour la nettoyer, je la demonterais en 3 parties, ce sera juste un peu plus long qu'aujourd'hui   ::

----------

Personne voudrait échanger une xl contre une jenny  :eyebrows:  :lol2:

----------

> Bon j'ai demandé à mes rats d'être un peu plus propres, parce que j'en avais marre de passer l'aspirateur 3 fois par jour autour de la grande cage   
> C'est bien le seul défaut que j'ai trouvé à cette cage: les bacs ne sont pas assez profond, au bout de 2 jours il y a autant de litière par terre que dans la cage  :fou: 
> 
> Après 3 jours d'apprentissage voilà le résultat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les mâles ont très vite compris le système, les femelles c'est pas encore ça, mais ce sont encore des bébés, je pense que ça s'arrangera avec l'âge.


elle est EXTRAAA ta cage ! c'est quoi son petit nom ? 
j'ai vu une etiquette savic, mais le modele exact c'est quoi ?

c'est les 2 etages bien séparés qui m'intéressent ! entre les deux c'est des barreaux ou des plaques de métal ?

----------


## Poska

zetottote, j'ai tout expliqué à la page juste avant   ::  
Entre les deux parties il y a une grille + un bac en plastique.

----------


## mini-frison

Bonsoir,    ::  

Tout d'abord la cage de mes 7 rates : 

[/i](Vue d'ensemble)



[/i]( étage du bas ) 







[i]( étage du haut)





Ensuite le clapier : 




Puis la cage de convalescence de Vanille qui a la gale   :|

----------

CC mini-frison

J'adore ta tower, par contre même si elles font de la roue celle-ci peut etre dangereuse, car grillagée, opte pour une Whodent, (vendue sur zoopl*s par ex)qui elle est securisée

Combien mesure ton clapier ? Pour 1 lapin et 2 CI ca parait petit  :?

----------


## mini-frison

Ptera a écrit:


> CC mini-frison
> 
> J'adore ta tower, par contre même si elles font de la roue celle-ci peut etre dangereuse, car grillagée, opte pour une Whodent, (vendue sur zoopl*s par ex)qui elle est securisée
> 
> Combien mesure ton clapier ? Pour 1 lapin et 2 CI ca parait petit  :?



   Pour le moment aucun soucis avec la roue , à moi elle me parait sans danger mais bon ... je vais voir sa de plus près , on ne sais jamais , mais a vrai dit elle n'en font pas vraiment ce qui les amuses c'est surtout de grimper dessus  . 

   Je ne me rappelle plus les dimensions de mon clapier ( si tu veut vraiment les connaitre j'irais les prendre ) . Mais je pense qu'elle convient pour 1 lapin et 2 CI , puisqu'ils sont sortit 2 à 3 fois par jour et plus d'une heure dans une pièce ou il peuvent gambader . 

  Après je pense que lorsque l'ont s'en occupe correctement il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir une cage géante , bien évidement il faut quand même de l'espace . Ce n'est que mon avis . 

  Cependant il est possible que le clapier fasse petit sur la photo mais je te rassure ce n'est pas le cas . 

 ::

----------


## mini-frison

Et merci pour le lien je vais aller voir sa tout de suite .   ::

----------

Je t'en prie, si elles n'en font pas mieux vaut le remplacer par un autre jouet, car le grillage ets dangereux   ::  

C'est p'tetre une impression le clapier en effet, mais bon faut 1m pour un lapin et 1m pour 2 chons alors pour 1 lapins et 2chons faut au moins 1m20 1m40, même avec des sorties, ce n'est qu'une avis     ::

----------


## mini-frison

Il me semble qu'elle fait dans les 1m10 ; 1m20 . 

L'aménagement de la cages des 7 fifilles n'est pas totalement fini , il ne me reste plus qu'a avoir quelques idées sympa ...

Chacun à ses propres avis , temps mieux d'ailleurs ...   :Embarrassment: k:

----------

evidemment

peut etre rajouter un hamac dans la partie basse pour tes filles ^^

Je rachete des nouveaux accessoires pour ma voliere(3rates) cette semaine, je vous montrerais    ::

----------

> zetottote, j'ai tout expliqué à la page juste avant   
> Entre les deux parties il y a une grille + un bac en plastique.


désolée j'avais lu mais pas percuté !!!    ::  

le nom et la marque y sont aussi ??  :hein:

----------

pffffffffffff faut que je dorme !!

j'avais rien capté je croyais que c'etait le descriptif de ton ANCIENNE cage !   :boulet: 

pour les autres insomniauqes à bébé :
 Ro.yal Suite 95 double de marque Savic

----------


## Doll

Encore changé la cage de mes ratounes    ::

----------


## Emmalye

On ne voit pas grand chose , c'est dommage !   ::

----------

> On ne voit pas grand chose , c'est dommage !


trop les nerfs   :kao6:   sur l'ecran d'mon camescope ca paraissait assez eclairé pourtant, bon bah ... y a plus qu'a recommencer la semaine prochaine, avec une lampe de poche    ::

----------

[flash=425,350:3qlwk3ei]http://www.youtube.com/v/wXu-AnNvv48[/flash:3qlwk3ei]

----------

cote image, c'est mieux mais c'est pas encore trop visionnable, désolée !

en journée ou avec un plafonnier allumé peut etre ...

----------

> cote image, c'est mieux mais c'est pas encore trop visionnable, désolée !
> 
> en journée ou avec un plafonnier allumé peut etre ...


la plafonnier est allumé et c'est un journée, en vrai il fait pas sombre comme ca je comprends vraiment plus rien moi    ::

----------


## cactusss

La cage des souris

----------


## zezette épouse X

Sympa ces cages.

Elles sont combien dedans ?

----------


## cactusss

> Sympa ces cages.
> 
> Elles sont combien dedans ?


Elles sont deux !    ::   Enfin peut être trois bientôt ( cf la puce fa chez Rosenoire )

----------


## dedel

> Envoyé par zezette épouse X
> 
> Sympa ces cages.
> 
> Elles sont combien dedans ?
> 
> 
> Elles sont deux !     Enfin peut être trois bientôt ( cf la puce fa chez Rosenoire )


whoua elles ont de la place au moins!
j abuse si je te demande une autre photo de "face" histoire de meiux me rendre compte ? (je veux refaire celle de mon ham)
 :merci:

----------


## cactusss

Non pas de soucis je vais te faire ça .

----------


## kryzeesgirl

Voici les "maisons" de mes 11 octodons:

- Dans cette volière, il y a Filou et Didou, deux frères :




- Dans cette volière, il y a sept mâles (Eden, Loulou, Nutella, Plumeau, Ticri, Dodu et Crapule), sept frères issus du sauvetage des 60 octodons de Paris :



(Petite précision: il n'y a pas de chat dans la même pièce que mes octodons. L'arbre à chat est aux octodons   ::    )

- Et enfin, dans cette cage, il y a ma fifille Cherry, et son amoureux Guizmo (mâle castré, frère des sept autres mâles du sauvetage. il ne s'entendait plus avec, mais est en revanche dingue de Cherry. ) :



Pour le plaisir, une petite photo des amoureux (la fifille, Cherry, c'est la grise. Et Guizmo le brun): 

 

 :amour4:  :amour4: 

Voilà voilà! A noter mes octodons ne vivent pas à longueur de temps dans leurs cages, la pièce est sécurisée pour eux, ils y sont donc en liberté quelques temps chaque jour   ::

----------


## Emmalye

Whaou kryzeesgirl elles sont super tes cages !

----------


## Emmalye

Nouvelle aménagement de la cage de mes couilloux :

----------


## cactusss

Voici la photo que l'on m'a demandé :

----------


## sabine-ti

mon aquaboubelle!


le decor sert de deco mais surtout pour y accrocher des plantes!


et voilà dans un mois mon aquapoubelle aura 2 habitants a ecailles   ::

----------


## pinpounou

toute vos cage sont magnifiques  :amour3: 
ps:j'arrive pas a m'inscrire pour mettre les photo aidez moi    ::  
merci

----------


## castila

> et voilà dans un mois mon aquapoubelle aura 2 habitants a ecailles


pas de systeme de filtration?  :?

----------


## sabine-ti

pas besoin je recréé un milieu naturel de vie je change de temps en temp un peu d'eau il y a des plantes pour oxygéner l'eau ,ca fait un an que je me documante sur le sujet c'est trés réflechit virginy en a un depuis des années les poissons ce sont meme reproduis!il existe des forums expliquant ce que j'ai fait je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de mettre des liens ici au pire en mp

----------


## castila

en intérieur avec des crevettes ect qui salissent pas bcp mais des poissons je doute quand meme   :? 
enfin tan mieux si ca marche comme ca...

----------


## virginy

j'ai ce système depuis 3 ans   ::   et pas de soucis. La pompe est remplacée par un nettoyage manuel (avec conservation de l'eau) et l'oxygénation est assurée par les plantes.

Mes poissons évoluent dans ce système depuis plusieurs années et ils ont même passé l'hiver avec 6cm de glace sans aucun soucis.

Il ne faut pas voir ça comme un aquarium, ce n'en est pas un   ::  

Sur le site dont Sabine parle (forum poubellarium) il y a même des gens qui fon ce système avec des piscines gonflables pour gosse et ils y mettent leurs exotiques. Bref c'est un autre concept que l'aquarium, c'est un investissement minimum, et je fais beaucoup la promo de ce système car ça parait de modifier l'habitat du poisson rouge sans faire trop de frais. Si ça peut motiver des gens à sortir leur poisson du bocal...

en gros une poubelle à 8 euros, et quelques boutures de plantes et hop le poisson retrouve un espace vital décent.

Le système fonctionne aussi avec des bacs de rangement tout bêtes de 30/40 litres, avec des crevettes, des exotiques, et des plantes en vrac.

Bien évidement vu le volume il faut nettoyer régulierement, mais l'équilibre est très bon.

----------


## virginy

Sabine : ta flottante ce n'est pas une laitue, c'est une jacinthe aquatique. Ca prolifère autant mais surtout avec un peu de chance ça fait des fleurs magnifiques   ::  
Ca craint le gel en revanche, mais bon la laitue aussi  :Smile: 

Elle est belle ta poubelle !, il faudrait que tu trouves une plante qui pousse en aquatique et en aérien pour occuper un peu les bords, j'ai une idée en tête mais j'ai pas le nom, je vais rechercher ça et si je trouve je te donnerai les indications.

----------


## milytackle

sympa l'idée de l'aquapoubelle!! mais l'hiver quand il gel faut rentrer le spoisson??

----------


## Laurie_la_paillette

> Mes poissons évoluent dans ce système depuis plusieurs années et *ils ont même passé l'hiver avec 6cm de glace sans aucun soucis*.


  ::

----------


## sabine-ti

> sympa l'idée de l'aquapoubelle!! mais l'hiver quand il gel faut rentrer le spoisson??


il faut bien sur que ton aqua poubelle soit assez profonde et que tes poissons soient habitué au froid d'ou l'importance de les mettre au primtemps

----------


## Pep'si

Ca ma l'air génial comme idée, cette aqua poubelle, j'vais etudier ca  :Smile:

----------


## virginy

allez je vous fais un post correct sur la question pour que vous fassiez pas des mouroirs à poissons dans des tupperware   ::

----------


## dedel

> Voici la photo que l'on m'a demandé :


Merci!

----------


## DianeÖzdamar

Nouvel aménagement provisoire de ma cage (en attendant d'avoir mes nouveaux hamacs et dodos ET ma nouvelle imac rats, que j'utiliserai en assemblage avec celle-ci ^^)

Elle fait pour l'instant 80 x 48,5 x 107 mais je rajouterai la partie inférieure de la imac rats au milieu de la mienne (elle est séparable au niveau de la barre rouge), ce qui fera une cage de 80 x 48,5 x 157, en 3 parties de hauteur égale au lieu de deux  :Smile: 

Ils seront 8 au total dedans quand j'aurais mon nouveau bibou, après sa quarantaine \o/

----------


## Emmalye

Voici la nouvelle installation de la cage de mes loulous : 

Vu du haut :

Vu de coté :

----------


## Buterfly

Diane, c'est grand, c'est beau, c'est propre    :Embarrassment: k: 

J'ai le meme dodo zoolux, le marron et bleu, pour ma cochonette    ::

----------


## DianeÖzdamar

> Diane, c'est grand, c'est beau, c'est propre   k: 
> 
> J'ai le meme dodo zoolux, le marron et bleu, pour ma cochonette



Merci beaucoup   ::  

C'est propre vu que je nettoie 2 fois par semaine les étages, bacs et accessoires (avec un coup d'éponge tous les jours sur les étages) et que je fais un nettoyage complet des barreaux toutes les semaines, c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je me suis fait un super torticolis hier   ::  

Par contre pour l'instant ce n'est pas assez grand à mon goût, d'autant plus que ces andouilles refusent parfois de sortir parce qu'ils sont "trop bien dans leurs dodos", du coup je les sors 2 fois par jour pendant une à deux heures mais ça ne me semble pas assez, j'aimerais au moins que leur cage soit assez grande pour qu'ils se défoulent quand je suis absente (vu qu'ils refusent de sortir trop longtemps après   ::  ).

Ta cochonette doit s'éclater dans ce dodo, les miens en sont dingues ! Ils s'entassent dedans à tel point qu'on ne sait plus qui est qui, on voit des museaux et des pattes qui émergent   ::  
Elle passe par les ouvertures ?
Mes patates galèrent, vu leur gabarit (surtout Owain)

----------


## Buterfly

Il doit être sacrement balèze ce Owain alors    ::  

ça va elle passe, pour passer le cucul elle doit forcer un peu mais elle se debrouille    ::

----------


## DianeÖzdamar

Bah écoute, quand le véto l'a vu débarquer, il m'a sorti "ouh-là, ça c'est un rat nouvelle génération, il est super balèze le pépère !"
Le pire c'est qu'il n'est pas gros, juste très grand ! Il galère à mort pour se retourner dans les tuyaux pour fufus, il fait des contorsions de dingue alors que les autres y arrivent sans trop de problème


Voici le nouvel aménagement, avec pleeein de hamacs (merci FasaKe   ::  )
Je suis un peu blasée par contre, ils aiment de moins en moins sortir, je suis obligée de faire 3 à 4 sorties courtes : ils se posent devant la porte et grattent pour que je les remette dans leur cage, au bout d'une demie heure / trois quarts d'heure   ::  
C'est sympa que ça leur plaise mais j'aimerais qu'ils bougent un peu plus   ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Rooo, 'l'est mimi MON Pizz...  :amour4:   Il est tout minus par rapport à tes patates mais tellement beau...
(ça me donnerait presque envie de lui faire des tas de papouilles...)
Par contre, oulàlàlàlà, que c'est coloré... mais vachement sympa pour les rats !   ::  


Voilà la cage de mon Papy-rat (l80 x L40 x h45) :
Chaque accessoire est totalement ligoté à la cage de façon à ce qu'il ne bouge pas et ne risque pas de blesser Ut ou de le faire chutter. Le tuyau est donc ligoté à la cage par le biais des attaches prévues à cet usage, mais aussi par des rubans (les tuyaus ont des trous) de façon à ce qu'il ne bouge plus du tout.
Le pont suspendu (fabriqué par Gauthier) a 4 attaches donc est bien stable, tout comme le hamac. 

Ce n'est pas des plus créatif mais cela permet à mon vieux de bouger et de se défouler un peu les papattes en toute sécurité quand il est dans sa cage. A son âge, pas de prise de risques inutile !

----------


## twinky

j'ai vu plusieurs photos de cages avec du tissus genre un drap dans le fond ( pour cochon d'inde hein ) et avec des gamelles un coin foin , une cabane ... qu'en pensez vous ? pensez vous que cela est mieux que du chanvre ou du lin sur tout la surface de la cage ?

----------


## Emmalye

Elle est super ta cage Diane !

Je connais le même problème que toi pour les sorties ! Je leur laisse leur cage ouverte , ils sortent genre 5-10 min et re-rentre ! Alors c'est vraiment la misère pour eux quand je fais la cage , ils sont obligé d'aller dormir sur le lit    ::

----------


## Poska

Mon gros Loki vit maintenant avec les 6 filles, donc la cage n'est plus séparée en deux, les filles s'éclatent avec tout cet espace   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Emmalye

Elle est bien ta cage ! 
Tes lolous font dans leurs bac sans problème ?

----------


## Poska

> Elle est bien ta cage ! 
> Tes lolous font dans leurs bac sans problème ?


Oui, il y a quelques accidents sur les étages d'angles, mais on va dire que 95% des crottes sont dans les bacs   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## FasaKe

La cage de mes 4 rates : 100 x 55 x 90 cm



La cage de mes deux rats : 80 x 49 x 70 cm

----------


## skapounkette

Nouvelle cage des souris:



Dans celle du haut elles sont 5 (bientot elles ne seront plus que 3) et dans celle du bas elles sont 5:

----------


## Emmalye

FasaKe tu as acheter une nouvelle cage pour tes maloux ou c'est celle qui étais dans ta cave ?

----------


## FasaKe

> FasaKe tu as acheter une nouvelle cage pour tes maloux ou c'est celle qui étais dans ta cave ?


c'est la cage qui avait à ma cave, donc mon ancienne cage, j'ai passé une après midi a poncer les barreaux, il y avait une tonne de rouille dessus, je suis contente du résultat elle est impeccable !

----------


## Emmalye

Ben oui , on dirais qu'elle est neuve !    ::   pour ce travail !

----------


## ccelinee

Photos de notre aquarium (de face et de dos)

[img]

[img]

----------


## Antartica

> pas besoin je recréé un milieu naturel de vie je change de temps en temp un peu d'eau il y a des plantes pour oxygéner l'eau ,ca fait un an que je me documante sur le sujet c'est trés réflechit virginy en a un depuis des années les poissons ce sont meme reproduis!il existe des forums expliquant ce que j'ai fait je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de mettre des liens ici au pire en mp


pourrais je avoir le lien en mp s'il te plait?   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## cycy

Coucou,

Je viens d'acheter une cage pour mon rat Kiwi qui est associable. Elle est assez grande pour un seul rat, je l'ai eu d'occasion 10 euros au lieu d'au moins 120 (ouff) sa fait des économies...Je voulais une volière mais je n'ai plus la place et cette occasion m'a permis de faire des économies donc je me contenterai de cette cage.

Par contre avec cette cage je n'ai rien du tout sauf deux étages. Si je mets une photo de la cage bientôt sur le post alors qu'elle est vide vous pensez pouvori me donner des conseils pour me la remplir correctement, pour que mon Kiwi s'éclate?? 

Dans mon coin paumé les animaleries ne font pas les ptites maisons boules vertes et jaunes est ce que vous pouvez-me dire ou j'en toruve une... Je pense que ça plarait à mon gros z'amour!

Merci 
je mets la photo très bientôt (peut être ce soir) si j'ai le temps.

 ::

----------


## couette

J'avais déjà montré ma cage mais je viens de changer le revêtement( galère), voici donc de nouvelles photos

----------


## Emmalye

J'ai reçu ma Tower aujourd'hui (en 4jours , nikel , il manque juste un tuyau !)
Le bas :


Le haut :


Entière :


Elle est un peu vide pour le moment , mais je vais acheter et rajouter des truc de mon ancienne cage ! (et dsl pour le bordel dans la chambre    ::   )

----------


## chachachoco

Coucou ! 

J'envisage d'adopter 2 gerbilles ( pour l'instant mes parents ne sont pas vraiment ok ) et j'hésite entre 2 cages/aquarium :
Un aqua d'occasion H46xL101xP30 ( 15  sur LBC ^^ )
et cette cage/terrarium : 



Donnez moi votre avis svp 

 ::

----------


## lizéa

voilà la volière de mes 4 filles 
je les acheté sur lebonc**n pour 25, pour ce prix j'avais juste les grilles et le bac en métal
je n'avais donc pas de tiroir j'ai donc du créér un bac en bois pour pouvoir poser le bac en métal et la volière, j'ai remis un petit coup de peinture, j'ai poser du lino sur le bac en métal, les étages, j'ai mis 2 hamacs, une petite cabane (saladier renversé avec une ouverture, qu'on ne voit pas sur la photo lol) et puis d'autre truc que j'ai mis après la photo (je sais j'ai pas tout fait dans l'ordre lol)
enfin voilà:






et voilà mes filles   ::  
à l'étage Meyki, sur le rondin a gauche Gaïa et a droite Nemu


à l'étage Gaïa et la petite nouvelle (à qui je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de p'tit nom) sur le rondin Nemu

----------


## Emmalye

Elle est super ta cage dit donc ! J'aime beaucoup les couleurs !

----------


## virginy

> Coucou ! 
> 
> J'envisage d'adopter 2 gerbilles ( pour l'instant mes parents ne sont pas vraiment ok ) et j'hésite entre 2 cages/aquarium :
> Un aqua d'occasion H46xL101xP30 ( 15  sur LBC ^^ )
> et cette cage/terrarium : 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnez moi votre avis svp


je prendrais l'aquarium, c'est beaucoup plus grand...la cage fait 60x30...alors que les bibilles aiment quand meme beaucoup avoir de la place au sol. Pis dans l'aqua tu peux faire un système de plateformes en bois pour compenser l'absence d'étages.

----------


## lilou 92

> voilà la volière de mes 4 filles 
> je les acheté sur lebonc**n pour 25, pour ce prix j'avais juste les grilles et le bac en métal


Jolie affaire    :Embarrassment: k:  et jolies filles    ::

----------


## lizéa

> Elle est super ta cage dit donc ! J'aime beaucoup les couleurs !


[quote=lilou 92]


> voilà la volière de mes 4 filles 
> je les acheté sur lebonc**n pour 25, pour ce prix j'avais juste les grilles et le bac en métal


Jolie affaire   :Embarrassment: k:  et jolies filles   ::  [/quote:227tv7d2]

je viens de me rendre compte de la jolie faute = "je l'ai acheté" et non "je les acheté"  :fou: 
merci les filles pour vos compliments ça fait plaisir   ::   ::    parce que mon copain la trouve toujours moche meme après tout le changement    ::

----------


## pinpounou

Voila la cage de mon hamster russe


et que pensez-vous de cette cage? j'ai l'impression que meme pour une souris c'est trop petit  :hein: 



ps: la cage de mon hamster n'est pas la d'ahabitude (je suis cher ma grand mere pour 3 jours)

----------


## zezette épouse X

Quelles sont ses dimensions ?

Le problème c'est surtout qu'il n'y a pas d'étage, et que les souris aiment grimper.

----------


## pinpounou

Longeur:38.5
Largeur:24
hauteur: ben elle est en 'biais donc point le plus haut :25.5
voila

----------


## pinpounou

et j'ai ounliais de demander   ::  
esque l'on peut mettre un grille plus haute qui s'adapte au bac, je sais pas si ça existe  :hein: 
merci

----------


## brookejtd

pinpounou : la cage de ton hamster n'est vraiment pas top    ::  
deja c'est extrêmement petit et il n'y a pas beaucoup d'aération et les hamsters adorent grimper au barreaux ce qui n'est pas possible pour lui dans ton cas !
Tu devrait en acheter une autre dans les brocantes et les sites comme lebonc**n tu en trouve des vraiment pas chére    :Embarrassment: k: 

pour la petite cage blanche j'en ai une comme ça chez moi et c'est a utiliser que comme boite de transport ou comme infirmerie mais en aucun cas un animal même une souris peut vivre dedans car c'est vraiment trop petit   :?

----------


## pinpounou

Je sais que la cage de mon hamster n'est pas top mais ma mere ne veut pas acheter de cage a barreux car mes chats rode toujours autour de la cage  :? 
et dans cette cage je peut mettre un rongeur de quel type merci


dsl j'au pas vider ce qui avait dedant pour la photo  :?

----------


## brookejtd

dans cette cage tu peut mettre ton hamster    :Embarrassment: k: 
il y sera mieux que dans l'autre    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## pinpounou

oki merci je vais quand meme essayer de convaincre ma mere pour un cage a barreau un petite voliere c'es bien ou pas psk c'est avec des barreaux et c'est en hauteur   ::  
bien sur avec des etage des hamacs des tuyaux etc...

----------


## brookejtd

> oki merci je vais quand meme essayer de convaincre ma mere pour un cage a barreau un petite voliere c'es bien ou pas psk c'est avec des barreaux et c'est en hauteur   
> bien sur avec des etage des hamacs des tuyaux etc...


petite volière mais bien sécurisée car les hamsters sautent de n'importe quel hauteur   :? 
donc bien mettre des hamacs sous les étages comme ça si il tombe d'un étage il tombe dans le hamac    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## pinpounou

daccord merci ben sinon comme cage aparr volière je vois pas trop  :hein:

----------


## DianeÖzdamar

Photo pourrie mais bon on voit l'assemblage de cages  :Smile: 


80 x 48,5 x 160, assemblage d'une imac rats et d'une imac double 80 \o/

7 grands étages, il manquait des hamacs sur la photo mais plein de hamacs, 2 spoutniks
Les loulous sont contents !   ::  

Si c'était à refaire, par contre, j'assemblerais plutôt deux imac double 80 : les ouvertures de la imac rats sont vraiment trop petites et pas pratiques pour le nettoyage je trouve.
Par contre ça permet d'avoir une cage d'où les ratons ne sortent pas sinon c'est pour rats adultes uniquement !

Et le gros avantage de cette soluce : j'ai un bac + un haut de cage restants, ce qui me permet d'obtenir une seconde cage idéale pour une quarantaine (80 x 48,5 x 35) qui peut servir pour deux rats adultes en cas de besoin.
Je l'ai actuellement aménagée pour mon gros agressif hormonal récemment castré (Owain) avec un étage, un gros tuyau, un château en plastique et un hamac.

----------


## Emmalye

[quote=lizéa]


> Elle est super ta cage dit donc ! J'aime beaucoup les couleurs !


[quote="lilou 92":uylcu0tb]


> voilà la volière de mes 4 filles 
> je les acheté sur lebonc**n pour 25, pour ce prix j'avais juste les grilles et le bac en métal


Jolie affaire   :Embarrassment: k:  et jolies filles   ::  [/quote:uylcu0tb]

je viens de me rendre compte de la jolie faute = "je l'ai acheté" et non "je les acheté"  :fou: 
merci les filles pour vos compliments ça fait plaisir   ::   ::  *parce que mon copain la trouve toujours moche meme après tout le changement*   ::  [/quote:uylcu0tb]


Cherche pas ,  c'est chiant un mec    ::

----------


## Thorrshamri

Un terrarium à _Uroplatus guentheri_ (petit mâle tout seul dedans) en passant...

----------


## laetitia36

Il est chouette ton terra Thorr mais juste un HS c'est un Uroplatus guentheri ??

----------


## zab2o

C'est écrit noir sur blanc    ::

----------


## virginy

> pinpounou : la cage de ton hamster n'est vraiment pas top   
> deja c'est extrêmement petit et il n'y a pas beaucoup d'aération et les hamsters adorent grimper au barreaux ce qui n'est pas possible pour lui dans ton cas !
> Tu devrait en acheter une autre dans les brocantes et les sites comme lebonc**n tu en trouve des vraiment pas chére  k: 
> 
> pour la petite cage blanche j'en ai une comme ça chez moi et c'est a utiliser que comme boite de transport ou comme infirmerie mais en aucun cas un animal même une souris peut vivre dedans car c'est vraiment trop petit  :?


Y'a quand même pire que 3 ovo reliées avec des tuyaux partout....   ::    si il n'avait qu'un seul module je dis pas...
Et si il y a des chats qui rodent, c'est mieux tu crois, qu'il grimpe aux barreaux et se fassent aggripper d'un coup de griffe ?
Par contre la toute petite cage à barreaux ne peutpas accueillir un animal à long terme. A la limite isoler un animal malade de petite taille le temps de faire des soins.

----------


## brookejtd

> Envoyé par brookejtd
> 
> pinpounou : la cage de ton hamster n'est vraiment pas top   
> deja c'est extrêmement petit et il n'y a pas beaucoup d'aération et les hamsters adorent grimper au barreaux ce qui n'est pas possible pour lui dans ton cas !
> Tu devrait en acheter une autre dans les brocantes et les sites comme lebonc**n tu en trouve des vraiment pas chére  k: 
> 
> pour la petite cage blanche j'en ai une comme ça chez moi et c'est a utiliser que comme boite de transport ou comme infirmerie mais en aucun cas un animal même une souris peut vivre dedans car c'est vraiment trop petit  :?
> 
> 
> ...


désolé mais pour moi 3 ovo c'est super petit    ::  
j'en ai vu en vrai et je comprend pas que des personnes puissent acheter ça    ::  
Je ne savait pas qu'elle avait des chats hein je suis pas voyante    ::  
ya des autres cages en plexi plus spacieuse comme la duna fun !
Car pour oi des ovo on peut pas appeler ça des cages     ::

----------


## virginy

IL y a des modules OVO qui sont maintenant plus grand de forme ovale. Ca peut etre un bon moyen d'étendre la surface. Pour les chats, c'est elle qui le dit, je suis pas voyante non plus. Maintenant oui sa duna sera mieux au niveau de la surface au sol.

----------


## Poska

Le bout de cage de mes 2 papys rats.

----------


## westie92

Voilà le parc (permanent) de 9 de mes 12 cobayes :


Les 3 autres n'étant pas sociables ils sont encore en cages mais je cherche une solution pour eux aussi    ::

----------


## ptitemel1985

ta cage est splendide lilou !

----------


## lilou 92

merci ptitemel

----------


## shechou

Du changement chez moi :

En haut c'est pour Mandarine ma petit hybride, en bas c'est chez Fadala (ex Guizmo qui était dans les SOS ici) une hamster syrienne quand elle aura fini sa quarentaine


Le terra de mon syrien


Les gerbilles en haut, mon syrien en dessous

----------


## hatchiko

je poste ici, on ne sait jamais: 


je me prends la tête pour la cage d'un de mes groupes de rates, elles sont 4 et ont entre 1,5 et + de 2ans. 
Elles ont actuellement la moitié supérieure de ma volière CUBE, donc une surface de l95xH74xL70 

cette surface leur convient super bien, elles s'y sentent vraiment à l'aise 

seulement voilà, cette volière, qui avait déjà bien été entamé par la rouille en bas, rouille à présent aussi en haut, et je ne veux pas laisser mes loutes là dedans. 


j'ai envisagé de prendre une deuxième royal, et de la diviser sur mes deux groupes (une moitié pour mes 4, et l'autre moitié en 3ème étage pour l'autre groupe) 
seulement mes finances ne me le permettent pas dans l'immédiat  :Frown:  

auriez vous connaissance d'une cage qui aurait grosso modo ces dimensions? 


merci

----------


## hatchiko

tu veux dire ma volière actuelle? j'avoue que j'ai pas le courage de la rénover, vu le boulot que ça demande, je voulais le faire mais je ne suis plus motivée du tout... 

dans la royal pour le moment elles sont 7, en cours d'inté avec 3 de plus (Mel, Pastille et Saf')

je ne peux pas intégrer mes 4 à ce groupe, les 4 sont un groupe particulier, composé de 3 (très grosses) dominantes et de Timi qui fait tampon au milieu, elles ont par miracle trouvé leur équilibre, mais si je leur colle Kamala, Saf' ou Mel'  en face, ça va partir au carton, et je sais que là, ça finirait très mal (déjà que c'est carrément coton entre Mel' et Saf', je sais pas si je vais parvenir à quelque chose)

----------


## inari

Tu as essayé de regarder des royale d'occasion ? Parce qu'il suffit de tomber sur le bon plan il y en a des pas cher (100-150 euros)

----------


## hatchiko

oui je surveille le bon coin et les forums, y'en avait encore pas mal il y a quelques mois, et pouf! plus rien de rien  ::   :: 


j'ai regardé du côté des cages plus standards aussi, type freddy 2 max ou freddy 3, mais elles sont à 50cm de large seulement, et mes puces ne vont pas aimer du tout (surtout que comme elles vieillissent, ça ne sert pas tellement d'augmenter la hauteur, non?)

----------


## inari

ben oui je suis d'accord avec toi, pour des vieilles il faut de la surface au sol surtout, les volières c'est pas top (fin à part les très très grandes comme la tienne)
Une furet XL sinon ?

----------


## hatchiko

on est d'accord^^

la XL, c'est un énorme carré, je sais d'avance qu'elle va me gonfler  ::  et comme Gazouille est aveugle, je ne veux pas trop lui changer la forme de la cage en fait 

j'ai envisagé la tabby L, mais l'espacement des barreaux est de 2,7cm, Timi et Gazouille vont se faire la belle easy, et grillager je le sens pas: une amie a une cage grillagé, chaque fois je me blesse dessus, et ça saigne fort à chaque fois...

----------


## hatchiko

la royal simple n'est plus commercialisé, et acheter une royal complète à nouveau, dans l'immédiat je ne peux pas 

les autres volières n'ont pas une base suffisamment grande, mes dindes vieillissent, grimper dans une volière d'1m50 ce ne sera bientôt plus possible pour elles, et les rares qui conviennent niveau surface au sol sont hors budget (et même bien trop grandes, à 4 elles seront perdues dans un truc trop grand, et pour gazouille qui est aveugle ce n'est pas top)



du coup j'ai regardé la tabby L de plus près: les panneaux des grilles sont entourés par les montants, je pense qui est possible de faire quelque chose de propre, et découpant des "panneaux" de grillage à la taille des grilles, en ne grillageant pas les montants avec, et donc de caler les "panneaux" de grillage pile sur les panneaux des grilles en fait 

en coupant le plus près possible pour les découpes, je pense que je devrais pouvoir limiter le risque de blessure pour moi ou pour mes dindes. 

j'y réfléchis encore, mais ça me semble être le plus judicieux, là comme ça  ::  (et pour le coup la surface au sol serait plus grande pour elles, puisque la L fait 109cm de long)

qu'est ce que vous en pensez?

----------


## skapounkette

Hatchiko: je ne sais pas quel est ton budget mais perso j'ai acheté cette cage pour mes octodons (je l'ai toute aménagée avec des étages en mélaminé recouvert de plexi), son prix est correct:

http://www.promania.de/products/Haus...e-FE092-2.html

----------


## hatchiko

c'est vrai qu'elle est chouette! mais ce sera bien trop grand pour 4 poulettes :S

----------


## hatchiko

tu aurais une photo pour la voir grillagé? 
tu pense qu'il est possible de grillager en fixant des panneaux de grillage sur les panneaux des grilles? (je sais pas si je suis très claire lol)

----------


## hatchiko

merci beaucoup^^

----------


## fufu36

J'ai récupéré ma petite chonne chez mes parents et je lui ai pris une copine pendant les vacances alors voilà les filles et leur nouveau logement! 



La cage est petite mais je considère qu'elle est juste en temps que litière ! Là, elle se promène déjà dans leur enclos!  :Smile:

----------


## latitefraise27

Bjour. je ne sais pas si je peux poster ici si cela derange je supprimerai.
j'ai chercher avec l'option recherche du forum mais n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. quelles sont les dimensions minimales pour une cage pour un lapin nain, pour une cage avec deux cochons d'inde, une cage avec un lapin nain et un cochon d'inde?
j'ai cherche aussi sur go*gle mais rien de trouvé  :Frown: 
merci bcp

----------


## inari

Un lapin nain ne devrait pas vivre en cage dans l'idéal  ::  Je te conseille vivement la lecture du site de Marguerite et cie concernant les besoins des lapins http://www.margueritecie.com/ 
Si vraiment tu n'as pas de solutions autres il faut une cage d'un minimum de 1m20 avec au moins 4 h de sorties en liberté dans une pièce sécurisée par jour. 
Sinon pour les lapins tu as des enclos qui sont plus grands et peu chers par exemple ici http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...ongeurs_lapins 
En enclos le lapin a également besoin de sorties nombreuses. 
Sur le site de Marguerite tu trouveras également tous les conseils pour mettre en place une liberté totale ou partielle pour un lapin de manière sécurisée. 
Pour les cochons d'inde il me semble qu'on conseille 1 m minimum pour un cochon, 1m20 pour deux 
Les cochons d'inde et les lapins ne doivent pas cohabiter, cela présente des dangers (blessures infligées par le lapin, possibilité pour le lapin de transmettre des maladies dont il est porteur sain au CI) et de manière général ces animaux ne sont pas "compatibles" (leurs besoins alimentaires et sociaux sont différents)  ::

----------


## Columba

Est-ce qu'il y a des personnes qui ont un chinchilla destructeur et sont en location ? 

Jusqu'à présent j'étais dans des appartements avec mes propres meubles seuls et donc si monsieur Cachou les rongeait ce n'était pas bien grave car ils n'étaient pas de valeur. Par contre il a toujours eu tendance à ronger les plinthes et là j'ai du refaire un peu de peinture partout où je suis passée avec lui. 

Actuellement je lui ai donc fait un enclos avec des jeux, mais je trouve ça assez moyen car il n'a plus d'espace comparé à avant où il avait mini 20m2 pour gambader. Là entre les plinthes en bois, la cuisine que je ne peux pas sécurisée et les meubles ne m'appartenant pas je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus... 
Des idées ? Je précise que l'appart fait 30 m2 et la pièce à vivre une vingtaine donc je ne peux pas tout barricader avec des barrières sinon je ne pourrais plus circuler

----------


## Raz'Kiss

J'ai deux chinchillas qui aiment beaucoup ronger et je loue un appartement. L'appartement a été remis à neuf récemment et, ne voulant pas qu'ils abîment le papier peint, je les faisais sortir au début dans l'enclos de mes lapins (qui, étant beaucoup plus sages que les chinchillas, ont alors accès au reste de l'étage) :



Mais comme Chicco est un petit gabarit, il parvenait à s'échapper en passant entre les barreaux. Après plusieurs mois à devoir à chaque fois le ramener dans l'enclos, on a décidé de laisser l'enclos ouvert et tant pis pour la caution ! On aurait pu simplement rajouter du grillage à poules mais on avait l'impression qu'ils s'amusaient plus à l'époque où ils sortaient dans une grande pièce  Bien sûr, je les empêche de ronger mais ils vont si vite qu'il y a quand même quelques dégâts... Quand je souhaite protéger un endroit ou quelque chose en particulier, je place alors de grosses boîtes en carton pour barrer l'accès.

----------


## Columba

Merci pour ta réponse complète  ::  

Toi aussi tu as réussi la cohabitation lapin/chinchilla ? 
C'est pas non plus le grand amour entre les deux mais ils se tolèrent bien, ils peuvent être en sortie ensemble dans la même pièce sans problème. 

Ok pour le papier peint, mais pour les meubles qui ne sont pas à moi ça craint un peu  Et côté cuisine j'ai peur avec le frigo, je sais que Cachou aimait bien aller derrière dans un autre appartement. 

Pour le moment je le vois un peu frustré mais il ne cherche pas non plus à sortir de l'enclos. Il y a quelques années de ça il aurait trouvé la combine mais il a peut être pris un coup de vieux (âge inconnu mais je l'ai depuis 8 ans). Je vais peut être essayé de varier le plus possible son environnement. Là il a un tunnel, son bac à sable et une maison en bois dans l'enclos. Je lui mets des boules de papier et je vais essayé de lui faire des choses avec des cartons. C'est l'avantage d'avoir emménagé récemment, je suis encore encombrée par ces foutus cartons

----------


## Columba

Le truc c'est que si je dois arroser tout l'appart il risque d'être un peu sinistré 
Ca ne m'étonnerait pas non plus qu'il s'en fiche royalement car je nettoie souvent le sol au vinaigre et il passe dans la zone sans problème.

----------


## Raz'Kiss

Je crois que le besoin de ronger est plus fort qu'eux 

Comme chez toi, mes lapins et mes chinchillas se tolèrent même si ce n'est pas le grand amour ! 

L'arrière du frigo est effectivement un endroit dangereux, je parviens à barrer l'accès avec des boîtes en carton. 

Varier l'environnement dans l'enclos est une très bonne idée ! Ainsi, il a moins de risques de s'en lasser. Les cartons qui servent de maisons ou de perchoirs c'est très bien, mais il faut éviter qu'il en ingère. Ca a tendance à gonfler dans l'estomac et ça peut donc entraîner une occlusion.

----------


## Columba

Finalement Cachou a gagné, il a réussi à trouver le moyen de sortir de son enclos, il s'accroche aux barreaux, grimpe et hop 

Du coup je bloque le côté le plus sensible, le côté cuisine, et je planque tout dans la pièce. A priori il ne touche pas (encore) aux meubles, ils ne semblent pas assez tendres pour lui. 



Spoiler:

----------


## lilou 92

Petite question à ceux qui ont des serpents.
J'ai récupéré un boa qui a des problemes de peau, quel substrat vous mettez dans vos terra ?
Voilà le terrarium, là je viens de le mettre sur papier journal. Je pense que coté antibactérien c'est pas mal. Mais c'est pas très esthétique.

----------


## Columba

> aurore, prend une planche de contrecollé/contreplaqué au magasin de brico, tu n'en aura pas pour cher et il ne pourra pas s'y aggriper pour passer au dessus


Il sortait de son enclos parce qu'il s'ennuyait, là il ne cherche pas à passer la barrière de la cuisine parce qu'il a l'espace de la pièce  :Smile:  C'est vrai que techniquement il sait comment passer par-dessus... 
Dans la pièce il cherche à goûter les plinthes mais bon, je l'aime je lui pardonne

----------


## hatchiko

je ne sais plus si je l'avais dit ici, mais pour mes vieilles rates, j'ai finalement opté pour la tabby L, elles ont du coup plus de place encore que dans leur demie volière^^
ça leur plait beaucoup, mais il faut qu'on fasse des cadres de grillages, parce que Timi joue les filles de l'air de temps en temps  ::  (la chambre est sécurisée, par rapport aux chats, donc je ne panique pas)



et sinon pour celles qui ont la cage tower, comment vous avez mis ces foutues roues?  ::

----------


## loulouk

> Petite question à ceux qui ont des serpents.
> J'ai récupéré un boa qui a des problemes de peau, quel substrat vous mettez dans vos terra ?
> Voilà le terrarium, là je viens de le mettre sur papier journal. Je pense que coté antibactérien c'est pas mal. Mais c'est pas très esthétique.


ses problèmes de peaux viennent de quoi ? 

tu peux le laisser en quarantaine sur papier sans soucis,
après moi j'utilise un subtrat pour animaux tropicaux ( de la terre ) 
certains utilises les copeaux de cèdres mais moi je n’aime pas

----------


## lilou 92

Je cherche une grande passerelle ou un pont suspendu à mettre dans mon terrarium pour mon boa qui aime encore bien grimper malgré son age XD.

Ou est ce que je pourrais trouver ça? ça doit faire environ 1m de long...




> ses problèmes de peaux viennent de quoi ? 
> 
> tu peux le laisser en quarantaine sur papier sans soucis,
> après moi j'utilise un subtrat pour animaux tropicaux ( de la terre ) 
> certains utilises les copeaux de cèdres mais moi je naime pas


Oups j'avais pas vu ta réponse. Ses problèmes viennent des conditions de maintenance de son ancien terra :/ Substrat peu changé, trop humide, absence de point chaud et bac d'eau rarement changé.
Mais là ça va mieux, beaucoup de ses tâches rouges sont parties avec la pommade antibio vétérinaire. Ils reste quelques points rouges sous le ventre mais j'ignore si c'est naturel ou pas.

Je viens de retirer le papier journal pour mettre des copeaux de hêtres. En ce moment il est en pleine forme, il ne fait que sortir de sa cachette pour se balader, il me renverse sa plante artificielle, il se fait pas mal de bain et essaye d'atteindre le haut de son terra... je me dis qu'il va falloir agrandir bientot XD

----------


## lilou 92

voilà ce que ça donne pour le moment

----------


## LaTchoupiBande

Moi mes pinoux vivent en liberté dans ma chambre H24, mais j'essaie d'agrandir leur territoire en convaincant mes "colocataires" de laisser trois pièces de plus ^^ !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> voilà ce que ça donne pour le moment


What à paradise *_* ! Après j'y connais pas grand chose en serpents et je vois pas vraiment sa taille, mais ce terra est pas un peu petit pour un serpent de sa taille ?

----------


## lilou 92

D'ou mon message précédent 



> je me dis qu'il va falloir agrandir bientot XD



Mais en attendant d'en faire un maison (car des terras de + de 1m70 ça ne se trouve pas en animalerie ^^) Je vais lui faire un pont suspendu/étage que je pourrais mettre dans le terra d'après quand il déménagera.
Après la photo ne rend peut etre pas très bien mais celui là fait deja 1m20*70*70, le serpent faisant 1m70 environs (1m90 de mue). Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, les dimensions du terra arrivent à leurs limites

----------


## mallo

Voilà la cage de mes ratounes (elles sont 13 pour le moment). Je ne sais pas quoi rajouter, en sachant que j'aimerais de la couleur, et éviter les étages aussi. Merci pour vos idées

----------


## LaTchoupiBande

> Voilà la cage de mes ratounes (elles sont 13 pour le moment). Je ne sais pas quoi rajouter, en sachant que j'aimerais de la couleur, et éviter les étages aussi. Merci pour vos idées


Woooooow, superbe ! Tu pourrais peut être ajouter des branches et former des passages en l'air, ça leur ferait les dents et les maintiendrait en forme !

----------


## mallo

Merci, j'ai vu des jeux en bois pour perroquets (certains sont pas chers sur zooplus). J'attends de passer commande pour les croquettes chiens... 
Mais l'idée des branches c'est sympa. Comme quoi, j'ai bien fait de demander

----------


## hatchiko

Je rajouterais des hamacs, et des sputs ou des dodos au plafond

----------


## mallo

Les hamacs, j'ai dû les retirer. Elle m'ont tout bouffé  Des spoutniks au plafond pourquoi pas, j'ai juste peur des chutes en fait

----------


## Tiffany86

Voici mes terrariums:



Et pour l'instant le parc des lapins (ils vont bientôt vivre en liberté totale):

----------


## LaTchoupiBande

Quelles installations *_* ! C'est magnifique Tiffany !

----------


## Tiffany86

Merci  :Smile: 
Mais les terrariums vont changer, on agrandit ^^

----------


## lilou 92

Trop beau les terras !!

----------


## Tiffany86

C'est mon copain qui fait les décors  :Smile:  et les terrariums d'ailleurs ^^
J'aide pour les décors surtout, car ce n'est pas vraiment mon truc, mais ça revient beaucoup moins cher et au moins on fait les décors en fonction du caractère de l'animal.

----------


## LaTchoupiBande

Super en tout cas !

----------


## Tiffany86

Merci, je lui transmettrais  :Smile:

----------


## loulouk

les terras sont supers ! , c'est dommage on en voit trop peu sur rescue je trouve,
si j'avais plus de place j'en aurais surement bien plus ici aussi

----------


## shechou

Terrarium de deux gerbilles :


Terrarium de mon hamster roborovski en haut et de mon syrien en bas


Terrarium de mon hamster hybride


Terrarium de mes deux autres gerbilles


Ils font tous 165x60cm sauf celui de mon robo qui fait 160x40cm.
Ce dernier a été fait et aménagé spécialement pour ce hamster en tenant compte de son caractère et de son age, du coup il ne respecte pas beaucoup des règles de base des hamsters... Mais c'est ça qui lui convient...

----------


## calypso

C'est à dire ? J'ai beau regarder je ne vois rien de choquant (à moins que 40cm soit la hauteur et non la largeur, auquel cas le souci est la hauteur de litière ?). En tout cas, même "mal adapté", si tous les hamsters avaient des logements comme les tiens, il n'y aurait plus de petits malheureux  

Je vois que tu utilises des "flying saucers", j'avais vu (sur un site allemand) que cela faisait controverse, beaucoup arguant que le rongeur peut facilement être éjectés et donc se blesser. Du coup Nuggets, mon syrien, n'en a pas (mais il a une roue classique).

J'en profite, mon ami et moi nous penchons sur l'adoption de gerbilles plus tard, idéalement un groupe dans une grande cuve transformée en terrarium mais j'ai souvent lu que c'est déconseillé : un grand logement favorisant la création de clans, de territoires et donc de bagarres si plus de deux gerbilles. Info ou intox ?   Je vois mal un rongeur aussi petit qu'il soit considéré une surface de 1m50 à 2m par 50cm comme morcelable et se choisir une partie comme territoire mais j'y connais rien donc peut-être !

----------


## shechou

40cm c’est bien la largeur.
Il n’y a que 3-4cm de litière hors les hamsters ont besoins de 15-20cm de litière minimum.
Il y a pas mal de tuyaux en plastiques pour hamster hors il faut mieux les éviter.
Il n’y a qu’un seul type de litière hors il en faudrait 2-3 de plus pour faire bien les choses.
Il n’y a pas de litière en haut, il en faudrait.
Il n’a presque pas de sable hors les roborovskis ont besoin de grandes plages de sable.
Bref ce n’est pas un terrarium adapté pour un hamster, mais il l’est pour ce hamster.
Un hamster qui va sur ses 3 ans plein de boules inopérables (tumeurs ?) depuis quelques mois mais qui s’accroche pour vivre, extrêmement trouillard il est beaucoup mieux dans ses pattes comme ça !

Je me suis beaucoup renseigner sur les "flying saucers" et non pas de problème si on prend une adapté, comme les roues classiques en fait. Ce n’est pas plus dangereux que de tomber dans une roue classique, faire 20 tours dedans et finir éjecter (il y a plein de vidéos comme ça sur youtube…). Je n’ai pas trop vu si les gerbilles en font mais ça leur permettrait de courir dans une position plus naturelle que dans leur roue classique (j’ai pas les moyens/envie pour leur acheter des roues de 40cm de diamètre à 40-50 euros qu’elles vont grignotter…). Par contre mon syrien adore ça, il préfère généralement à sa roue classique. Au début il « tombait », il courrait, glissait, continuait de courir et se retrouvait 50cm plus loin l’air de rien. Maintenant il a bien compris le truc et il en fait des heures sans jamais glisser ou tomber…
Le plus grand risque c’est le même que la roue classique : en prendre une trop petite qui force le hamster à courir plier, mais sur le côté cette fois ci.


Les gerbilles ne sont pas des animaux grégaires au sens où beaucoup le disent. Ce sont des animaux qui vivent habituellement en couple. D’où les nombreux problèmes rencontré chez les gerbilles en captivité en France. En Allemagne ils ont beaucoup de couples mixtes, mâle castré et des habitats immenses parfois en plusieurs partis sans aucun problème.

J’ai testé avec mon premier couple, un couple mixte. Je les ai vu dans des mini cages, j’ai vu toutes les habitudes qu’ils avaient et qui s’apparentent pour moi à des troubles du comportement (rongage excessif, grattage dans un coin, ronger les barreaux….). Puis je les ai mis dans un habitat de 160x40cm (l’habitat de mon robo avec un bac en dessous). J’ai vu leurs habitudes changer, les rouleaux de papier toilettes peuvent rester des jours sans être mis en miette, plus de grattage excessif au même endroit sauf si ennuie (habitat qui n’a pas changé depuis un certain temps)… Pas de bagarres, une introduction des deux ensembles très facile, pas besoin de faire une méthode de cohabitation en fait…

Après j’ai adopté deux mâles frères qui vivaient ensemble dans un habitat de 90x45cm. Alors pour eux, je sais que je dois être très vigilante, qu’ils risquent de se battre. Si c’est le cas ils seront castrés et mis en couple avec une femelle chacun. Mais depuis qu’ils sont à la maison, aucun problème pour l’instant (ce qui ne veut pas dire que j’en aurais pas, je ne recommande à personne de faire ce que je fais). Et j’ai pu voir les même changements de comportements s’opérés.

Mais effectivement en France, les grands habitats pour gerbilles sont très déconseillés.
En Allemagne ils recommandent 12x60x60 minimum pour deux gerbilles…

----------


## ptikuik

Royale Suite (10 rates dont 6 en FA)
Je dois refaire des dodos, ca manque un peu (mais elles bouffent tout.. )


Zeno 2 (3 rates)


Skyline Fun Area Leon (1 souris male)

----------


## Ophmax

Bonjour,

Quelle dimension conseillez vous pour un flying saucers pour un hamster syrien ? J'ai vu sur ebay plusieurs dimensions.
Merci

----------


## inari

Pour un syrien il faut que tu prennes la plus grande, celle qui fait 28 cm (dans mes souvenirs, peut-être 27)

----------


## Ophmax

ok. Merci.

----------


## mallo

La cage de mes 17 ratounettes qui change de temps en temps, au gré de mes envies :



Mais elles préfèrent toujours aller au plus petit  ::

----------


## hatchiko

Hey je n'en compte que 11 dans le tas  ::

----------


## mallo

Hi hi hi :P C'est parce que les autres se sont sûrement fait jeter lol. Et puis certaines sont vite venues me voir, dès je j'ai ouvert la porte. En gros le tas que tu vois, ce sont les feignasses... Ca fait beaucoup hein

----------


## hatchiko

ça fait un joli gros tas de rats!  

par contre, je pense que tu pourrais rajouter de grands hamacs, ou des sputniks, pour avoir plus de coins dodos? (ou des échelles pour perroquets dans tous les sens, pour qu'ils (ou elles?) grimpent partout)

----------


## mallo

Y'a trois spoutniks déjà, deux perchoir en bois et un grand plaid rose en guise de hamac (qui fait anti chute aussi). Les vrais hamacs, ont tous été "mangé".  ::  Mais oui, je vais rajouter un spout et un tabouret en bas de la cage. Sinon, il y a un coin dodo (le bac à linge violet, retourné, que l'on voit à gauche), mais elles préfèrent s'entasser dans ce bac vert fluo lol.

----------


## Mizuhime

Quel jolis tas qu'on a envie de venir emmerder  ...

(D'ailleurs, si je pouvais avoir des photos de ta frangine de mes merdeuses, je veux voir si elles se ressemblent toujours autant avec Chiyo!  :: )

----------


## mallo

Oh oui Mizu ! Quand je vois ces pétasses dormir alors quelles m'ont fait suer toute la nuit, ça me donne des idées (mais je n'en parlerais pas lol).

Sinon désolée, je vais encore me faire passer pour une courge, mais c'est qui qui ta Chiyo ? Je sors....

----------


## Bellefeegore

La demeure du trio:








Il s'agit de deux cages Marchioro superposées, une Sara 82 C2 et une Tommy 82, pour une dimension de 52x82x112 cm sans les roulettes; et le parc mesure 205x125 cm.

----------


## mallo

Voilà ma cage, réaménagée aujourd'hui (la dernière fois normalement lol) :

----------


## marika62

Bon, je sais qu'il y a plus d'animaux à fourrure qu'à écaille sur ce sujet, mais je vais faire mon originale.  
Ça faisait quelques années que je voulais me faire mon propre aquarium d'eau douce, et l'occasion a fait que j'ai pu racheter un 250L d'occasion tout équipé pour presque rien, alors je me suis enfin lancée !

Je vous présente donc mon bac communautaire, ici après mise en eau, démarrage et plantation terminée (enfin ça, c'est ce qu'on dit jusqu'à ce que ça finisse en jungle amazonienne version immergée  ).



Il y a déjà quelques premiers poissons et bestioles en tous genres (platys, ancistrus, corydoras, escargots, crevettes...) j'attends que les bactéries se développent un peu plus pour introduire la suite, mais dans l'esprit, je ne veux pas de "gros" poisson (trop d'agressivité, et un volume un peu limite pour certaines espèces) je compte le peupler uniquement de bancs de petites espèces paisibles et colorées, c'est plus sympa !  


Pour info, côté paramètres, l'eau est à 25°, donc eau chaude.

J'ai essayé de créer un décor au style le plus naturel possible (racine, pierres et plantes naturelles, pas de fleurs en plastique dans mon bac  ).

Voila voila, si des aquariophiles passent par ici, n'hésitez pas à donner votre avis, c'est mon premier gros litrage, alors je prends tous les conseils qu'on m'offrira pour qu'il fasse le bonheur de ses habitants !

----------


## breizhael

Chez mes lapins  

Il y a pas mal de changement chez moi pour trouver le palace idéal mais cette fois ci c'est la bonne ! les grands (une géante des flandres/papillon de 4 ans et demi et un bélier nain de 8 ans, ont pris possession des lieux, et leur ancien enclos nous sert de grand potager.

Depuis peu il y a des petits, qui sont pour le moment dans la maison, dans une pièce en liberté (une bélier naine de 11 semaines et un géant rex de 7 semaines (ils sont ensemble le temps que le petiot puisse se reproduire (on m'a dit 10 semaines ?) et un ira en cage  le temps que la puce soit stérilisée, à 4 mois, pour le mâle il vaut mieux attendre ses 6 mois ou je peux le faire dès que les bouboules sont sorties ?). Si ces petits ne s'entendent pas avec les grands, nous ferons encore un autre enclos lol 

La cabane, complètement isolée et recouverte de 3 couches de lasure à l'eau.
Elle fait partie de l'enclos intérieur.



L'enclos intérieur(recouvert de paille l'hiver)





L'enclos extérieur (où on est obligé de faire des enclos pour que l'herbe ai le temps de pousser mdr) c'est bien clôturé depuis cette photo)

----------


## lilou 92

Chose promise, chose due. on a agrandi pour Mr. Basile le boa.
Il fait 170 de long, le max qu'on pouvait faire. Bon il se planque comme d'hab mais faut l'imaginer  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilou 92

Bon parfois il se montre (mais où est donc la sortie ?)

----------


## lilou 92

Voilà le terra aménagé :

----------


## loulouk

jolie bestiole ! ::

----------


## Columba

La maison des zozios dont j'ai refait la lasure il y a quelques semaines déjà 



Spoiler:

----------


## fufu36

Bonjour, j'aurais besoin de conseil pour deux cochon d'inde. Auriez-vous des idées pour une nouvelle habitation pour les deux miss. Je vous explique, actuellement elles vivent dans un enclos, elles ont une cage (qui est relativement petite), je ne ferme jamais la cage elles vivent tout le temps dans l'enclos, le problème c'est qu'elles sont de moins en moins propre. Elles font leur besoin sur la couverture que je met pour protéger le sol mais là c'est plus possible, elles ne font presque plus aucun besoin dans leur litière (alors qu'elles ont leur cage, et deux autres litières dans l'enclos). 
Je cherche donc une nouvelle façon de loger les deux louloutes mais je veux qu'elle garde quand même de l'espace, je ne peux pas me résoudre à les enfermer dans leur cage qui n'est pas très grande et puis elles ont l'habitude d'avoir un minimum d'espace.

----------


## fufu36

J'ai fait quelques recherches et je pensais peut-être trouver une cage double d'occasion, qu'en pensez-vous? Il y a quand même de l'espace?

----------


## hatchiko

Mes  doudounes sont en transit! Je craignais qu'elles me fassent le foin mais au final elles s'éclatent à sauter d'un hamac à l'autre  ::

----------


## armandine

Pour moi, les cochons d'inde font leurs besoins partout. Les furets et les lapins font dans des litières et il faut leur apprendre la propreté mais cela ne se fait pas pour les chons. Les deux miennes vivent dans un enclos de 2 m sur 2 m avec une grande mezzanine et elles ont aussi bien une litière de chanvre que des tapis. Elles font partout où elles se trouvent. Elles font également dans leur foin. C'est pourquoi je change tous les tapis et le foin tous les jours et que j'enlève le pipi et les crottes dans la litière de chanvre. C'est leur nature et je ne comprend pas du tout pourquoi tu ne veux pas laver la couverture et en remettre une autre et pourquoi tu ne veux plus les laisser dans leur enclos. Les chons ne sont jamais propres.

----------


## MarieSue

Certains chonchons sont propres, mais la grande majorité ne l'est pas, et comme le dit Armandine ça ne s'apprend pas. En fait, plus tu nettoies un endroit, plus ils y font leurs besoins. (Mais bon, laisser le truc sale en espérant qu'ils finissent par aller le faire là où c'est + propre, on se lasse bien avant eux...) 
Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autres solution non plus que de nettoyer tous les jours leur enclos amovible attenant à la cage. 
Sinon, il faut une cage plus grande, ce qui demande plus de litière. Puisque tu as de la place tu peux en faire une toi même aux dimensions que tu souhaites avec du Coroplast et des grilles type La Red**te.    http://wamiz.com/rongeurs/conseil/cavy-cages-petite-guide-pour-offrir-a-votre-nac-un-nouvel-habitat-sans-vous-ruiner-4893.html

----------


## fufu36

Les couverture que j'ai ce sont des couvertures que j'ai récupéré, le problème est que maintenant elles sont tachées, elles les ont déchirées, il y en a une que j'ai même jeté il n'y a pas longtemps. Je ne peux pas faire de machine tous les jours, donc c'est pour cela que je leur cherche une grande cage. Cela ne veut pas dire que je m'occuperez de leur cage moins souvent mais il est plus simple d'enlever, de nettoyer une cage que de laver les couvertures tout le temps. 
Pendant un moment elle faisait beaucoup leur besoin dans leur cage mais maintenant plus du tout, je pense donc que ce soit la meilleure des solution.

Marie Sue, je trouve que c'est une bonne idée mais j'ai aussi deux chats et je pense qu'ils passeraient la vie dans ce genre de cage, de plus avec les barreaux j'ai trop peur qu'ils passent leur patte.

----------


## MarieSue

Ah oui, les chats doivent adooorer...

Alors il est possible d'utiliser du grillage à poule, à maillage plus serré que les cubes modulables. (Il en existe avec des trous de 2 cm de diamètre, et même 1,3.) Ou de la moustiquaire (qqs millimétres).  Ou recouvrir les cubes de ce grillage. 
Les éleveurs de souris qui veulent leur offrir une cage plus grande que ce que l'on trouve dans le commerce utilisent ce grillage fixé sur un cadre en bois, posé autour du bac en coroplast. Avec un petit talent de bricolage on peut mettre des charnières pour faire une porte ou un toit ouvrant. Ou à la limite utiliser des colliers de serrage en plastique pour ne pas avoir à fixer de charnières.

J'ai failli m'y mettre, mais ce qui m'a arrêtée ce n'est pas tant la bricole que le fait que ça nécessite beaucoup plus de litière. C'est à choisir entre le nettoyage ou l'achat + stockage de davantage de litière.

----------


## Gwenie

> Marie Sue, je trouve que c'est une bonne idée mais j'ai aussi deux chats et je pense qu'ils passeraient la vie dans ce genre de cage, de plus avec les barreaux j'ai trop peur qu'ils passent leur patte.


J'ai le même genre de cage avec les grilles de la redoute, et 2 chats. Il suffit de mettre un toit à la cage pour que les chats ne rentrent pas dedans. Quant à passer les pattes dedans, ils le feront sans doute un peu, mais avec un enclos, ils peuvent aussi le faire.

Pour le fait de ne pas vouloir pas faire tourner de machines tous les jours, il suffit d'avoir un stock de couvertures ou serviettes et de ne les mettre à la machine qu'une fois par semaine, par exemple.

----------


## fufu36

Merci pour les messages. Pour le moment je suis en stage à l'étranger pour un mois lorsque je reviens drainage je verrai ce que je décide.  
Mais c'est que vous trouvez que les cages double ou les clapiers intérieurs ne sont pas bien ?

----------


## armandine

Mes chonnes en tous les cas ne voudraient pas monter à l'échelle des cages doubles. Je pense que les chonchons n'aiment pas les montées pentues et c'est souvent le cas dans ce genre de cage ou les clapiers intérieurs. En plus, ces montées sont dangereuses car aucunes rambardes et elles ne sont vraiment pas larges. Les chons peuvent tomber et se faire extrèmement mal (ou pire).
J'avais le projet d'acheter un clapier intérieur car en solde (généralement c'est assez cher pour ce que c'est quand même ), mais vu la montée, je me suis dis que mes chonnes ne voudraient jamais s'aventurer là haut, sur un passage aussi étroit, et pas couvert et donc n'auraient que le rez de chaussée et dans ce cas là l'espace était beaucoup trop petit.
La montée qui se trouve dans l'enclos que j'ai construit et qui leur permet d'accéder à la mezzanine est vraiement en pente douce, très large (elles peuvent y monter toutes les deux côte à côte), avec deux rambardes de chaque coté, du cysal sur le sol pour qu'elles puissent s'y aggriper et est également couverte (elles auraient pu avoir peur qu'un "oiseau de proie les attrapent pendant qu'elles montaient à découvert"). 
Effectivement, pour moi, ce type de cage double ou ces clapiers d'intérieurs ne sont pas bien pour des chons.
Et puis tu n'es pas forcée de mettre des couvertures. Tu peux aussi mettre des draps qui seront moins difficiles à laver et moins longs à sécher. Et si tu as un Emmaus pas très loin de chez toi, tu devrais y faire un tour car dans ce domaine il y a plein de choses et ce n'est vraiment pas cher. Je vais également chez Emmaus pour trouver des couettes pour mes chats (une super couette moelleuse à 3 euros, des couvertures à 4 euros et plusieurs draps à 10 euros je trouve que cela vaut vraiment le coup) Et effectivement, il y a aussi LBC où tu peux trouver des choses intéressantes et pas trop cher.

Quand il y a beaucoup de crottinettes ou de pipi à un endroit, cela veut dire qu'elles y ont passé du temps, c'est comme cela que je reconstitue un peu leur journée et ce qu'elles ont aimé faire et l'endroit du jour qu'elles ont aimé le plus. Elles en change régulièrement, selon le foin que je mets notamment. 
Pendant un temps, je ne voyais plus de crottinettes sur la mezzanine et les tapis n'étaient plus souillés. Cela voulait dire qu'elles n'y montaient plus et cela m'embêtait car avant elles aimaient beaucoup y aller et forcement cela fait beaucoup moins d'espace pour elles. Alors j'ai changé l'aménagement de la mezzanine, j'ai mis une maison en carton (car elles adorent ce type de maison car c'est la 1ère maison qu'elles voyaient en venant à la maison depuis leur naissance, car là où elles étaient avant elles n'avaient le droit qu'à deux bouts de planche) et j'ai changé de foin. Maintenant, elles y sont retournées. Elles ont donnés leur accord pour ce changement et en sont très contentes. 
En fait j'amènage l'enclos en fonction de leurs demandes, de leur avis, car elles disent justement en y allant ou en y allant pas si elles aiment un aménagement, un foin, etc.... et je trouve cela vraiment génial.

----------


## fufu36

Auriez-vous une photo de votre installation?
De plus les draps se traversent vite, ce qui marque le carrelage, je suis en location je ne prend aucun risque.

----------


## armandine

Voici une photo de la montée vers la mezzanine

Et on voit bien que la pente est douce et elles n'ont pas peur de monter du tout, surtout avec le carton qui les protègent.
La mezzanine possède également une rambarde pour éviter qu'elles ne tombent.
Et comme tu peux le voir, il y des endroits où il y a de la litière de chanvre avec de gros tas de foin et une maison dans laquelle elles aiment dormir, et des endroits où se sont des tapis avec aussi du foin par endroit. 
En ce qui concerne la mezzanine, ce ne sont que des tapis de bains et autres car j'ai mis de la toile cirée sur la planche et donc elle est complètement étanche. 
Il y a également un lino sur le sol rez de chaussée de l'enclos qui couvre le lino principal de la pièce pour justement éviter de le tacher.
J'aurais beaucoup aimé mettre une photo avec mes chonnes qui y grimpent mais elles ont très très peur du flash donc je suis dans l'impossibilité de les prendre en photo, ce qui est bien dommage.

----------


## fufu36

Merci pour la photo !

----------


## Elviel

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvelle alors je me permets de poster ici (je pense que c'est le bon endroit!)
Voilà, nous avons adopté avec mon copain, il y a quelques jours, un hamster russe chez des particuliers qui risquait à tout moment de se faire gober par leur chat. On voulait un rongeur depuis quelques temps mais on hésitait (j'étais plus souris, lui hamster), et quand on a vu cette annonce on a totalement craqué!
Quand on est allés le chercher, le pauvre petit père était dans une minuscule cage, avec une litière en copeaux et du cotons... Bref, pas top. On a voulu lui faire un beau petit chez lui et on a acheté une nouvelle cage, après avoir longuement hésité, pour une 70x40. 
Il est vraiment très docile mais lorsque je m'approche de lui dans sa cage, il me mordille le bout des doigts (alors que quand je le sors il me grimpe dessus et n'a pas peur du tout). Je me demande donc si sa cage n'est pas quand même trop petite, et du coup j'aimerai lui faire une installation pour que je puisse garder sa cage (qui m'a quand même coûté  :Frown:  ), tout en lui permettant d'accéder à une aire de jeux sécurisée où il pourrait creuser, etc...
Donc je suis à le recherche d'idées, si quelqu'un a déjà tenté le truc pour que je puisse m'en inspirer, car ça me fait vraiment de la peine de me dire qu'il est malheureux dans sa cage (bien que 2x plus grande que chez ses anciens propriétaires...).
Merci à touuus !  :Smile:

----------


## Origan

Bonsoir. Avec une photo de la cage, on aura plus d'idées pour l'agrandir.
Mais le minimum  conseillé, c'est 80 sur 50 cm (certains s'alignent sur l'Allemagne, où c'est une longueur d'1m qui est pratiqué).

----------


## Elviel

Bonjour, oui bien sûr je met une photo. Voilà la cage juste après l'achat (la petite cage de transport n'est pas toujours au-dessus, je vous rassure).
On a rajouté pas mal de litière, notamment sur le toit de sa cabane, une sorte de tunnel en bois pour qu'il escalade jusqu'au toit de la cabane, un rouleau en carton (il adore ça!).
En fait, il est sur un meuble qui lui est tout approprié, et j'aurais voulu lier sa cage à un genre d'aquarium ou quoi ou qu'est-ce pour qu'il puisse creuser, tout ça.

----------


## Origan

En effet, il vaut mieux agrandir et ça permettra un aménagement plus sympa. 
Heureusement, tu as déjà les sorties tuyaux pour la cage, il ne reste donc qu'à amener une série de tuyaux vers une bin-cage par exemple :
https://eldanarshamsterworld.wordpre.../16/bin-cages/ 
(l'avantage de ces cages artisanales étant leur faible coût à l'achat pour des dimensions convenables, et toute la litière qu'on peut y mettre pour permettre au hamster de se faire des tunnels).

Dans le même genre d'idées, tu peux remplacer la bin-cage par un aquarium en effet. De toute façon, soit ton hamster ne pourra pas grimper le long des parois, soit tu peux fabriquer un couvercle en grillage par où passe les tuyaux.
Si tu as de la place, il y a aussi la possibilité d'utiliser une des vitrines d'ikéa (la Détolf, 160cm de long) de lamême façn qu'un aquarium : hhttp://hamstergehege.blogspot.fr/search/label/Detolf

Le site d'Eldanar que je t'ai donné en premier est très complet, je t'en conseille la lecture.  ::

----------


## Elviel

J'ai cherché des heures j'ai même pas trouvé ce site! C'est génial, je pense que je vais faire ça. Mais du coup, la cage doit être remplie avec quoi? La litière? (j'ai acheté du chanvre) ou de la terre à bain?

----------


## shechou

Effectivement ta cage est beaucoup trop petite. Le mieux est de bien la nettoyer et d'aller la rendre au magasin. Elle ne fait pas 70x40cm mais un peu moins de 60x40cm... Et seulement 26cm de hauteur alors qu'un hamster a besoin de 15-20cm de litière minimum. Je te rassure on s'est presque tous fait avoir au début, le principal c'est de faire ton possible pour changer tout ça. Choisi un habitat de  80x50cm d'un seul tenant grand minimum et assez haut pour lui mettre une roue de 20 cm de diamètre en plus des 15-20cm de litière. Le mieux est d'éviter les cages à barreaux.

je te mets en caché une fiche sur l'habitat du hamster que j'ai fait pour mon forum  ::  


Spoiler:  




*L'habitat du hamster*
[justify]Tout dabord, il y a une règle de base à ne jamais oublier : 
/!\ Un hamster = 1 cage /!\
/!\ Deux hamsters = deux cages /!\
/!\ Une règle : plus cest grand, mieux cest ! /!\

[h2]1. Taille[/h2]





minimum français : 4000cm² (*80x50cm* ou *100x40cm*), *15cm de litière* minimumminimum allemand : superficie de base 5000cm² (*100x50cm*), *superficie totale avec étages 10 000cm²*, au moins *30cm de litière dans 60x30cm*roue de *20-25cm de diamètre* minimum pour un *hamster nain*, *28 pour un syrien*tuyaux, entrée des maisons... 6cm de diamètre mini pour un hamster nain, 7,5cm pour un syrienhauteur minimum : doit permettre de mettre assez de litière et une roue assez grande



Comment calculer la superficie ? 
Longueur x largeur = superficie cm²
Par exemple, une cage mesure: L 82 cm; l 51 cm et H 40 cm ==> 82 cm x 51 cm = 4182 cm²
La superficie au sol (bac) doit donc avoir les dimensions conseillées (et + si possible).
Les étages sont un plus mais n'augmentent absolument pas la superficie de base. 


Tout habitat pour hamster doit impérativement être *entièrement fermé* (pas d'aquarium sans couvercle par exemple...).


[h2]2. Les accessoires indispensables[/h2]

 */!\ Ne pas mettre du sable pour oiseaux ou de plage, ou de bricolage... /!\/!\ Attention, le coton (vendu en animalerie ou en pharmacie) est extrêmement dangereux pour les hamsters. /!\*
Une bonne roue adaptée : minimum 20-25cm de diamètre pour un hamster nain, 28cm pour un syrien.Un point deau adapté (de préférence un *abreuvoir à oiseau à bec large* ou une gamelle deau peu profonde).Plusieurs cachettes : maisons, tunnels en liège, ponts,Un pot de *sable à chinchilla*(ou terre à bain) assez grand pour que le hamster puisse se rouler dedans.*Des mouchoirs blancs sans odeur*, coupés en lamelles.



[h2]3. Les litières[/h2]




*/!\ Pas de litière parfumée  /!\
/!\ Ne pas tapisser le fond de la cage de journaux /!\*

Il est conseillé de mettre minimum 15-20 cm, idéalement 30cm ou plus de litière au hamster pour qu'il puisse creuser.
Les litières qui peuvent être utilisée en litière principale (dans toute la cage) sont : 
[/b]

Le chanvreLe linLa cellulose

*Les litières complémentaires (uniquement dans une partie de la cage)
*

La litière de maïs : permet d'user les griffes.Lhumus de coco : vendue sous forme de briques à dissoudre dans l'eau, permet de creuser de véritables galeries. Ne pas prendre de coco en morceau. Le coco sec est trop poussiéreux pour les hamsters.Le mélange sable / torchis : permet au hamster de construire de véritables galeries bien solides.



[h2]4. Les différents types dhabitats[/h2]





*
Quel que soit le type dhabitat que vous choisissez, il devra être placé dans une pièce avec une fenêtre. Elle doit être placée dans une pièce sans trop dhumidité (évitez la salle de bain !) et sans odeur particulière (il faut éviter les pièces où il y a des fumeurs, ainsi que les cuisines). Le hamster doit être au calme la journée pour pouvoir dormir tranquillement.
*

Les aquariums ou detofl (vitrine ikéa) : peu se trouver à prix cadeau doccasion. Ils sont pour moi lhabitat le plus adaptés pour les hamsters car ils permettent de mettre assez de litière et de créer des habitats répondant aux besoins des hamsters.Les terrariums : Contrairement aux aquariums, ils peuvent souvrir par lavant. Un terrarium avec un bac assez haut pour mettre 15-20cm de litière est un excellent habitat.Les bin-cages : réalisées à partir d'une boîte de rangement en plastique transparent, solution économiqueLes cages à barreaux : inconvénient : bac peu profond, ne permet pas de mettre beaucoup de litièreLes cages en plexi : permettent de mettre une bonne couche de litière, compliquées à aménager, difficile dy ajouter des étages, /!\ à la circulation de lair.Les cages mi-plexi/mi-barreaux : rarement adapté aux hamsters car elles sont souvent trop petites.Les terra-cages : intéressantes car elles permettent de mettre beaucoup de litière tout en gardant une bonne aération. Il faut faire attention car certaines de ces cages comportent des étages à barreaux dangereux pour les hamsters.



[h2]5. Entretien de la cage[/h2]





Plus vous mettrez de litière, moins vous aurez besoin de vider entièrement la cage. Par exemple, si vous mettez 20-30 cm de litière, vous ne devrez tout vider quune fois tous les 2-3 mois ! Pour 10-15 cm de litière, il faut changer tous les mois, et en dessous il faudra changer toutes les semaines ou 2 semaines.


Toutes les semaines, il faut nettoyer les accessoires de votre hamster. Il faut les désinfecter avec du *vinaigre blanc* et de l'eau très chaude. Il faut enlever les coins sales de la cage et remuer toute la litière pour laérer.


Si votre hamster fait ses besoins dans son sable à chinchilla, il faut le nettoyer tous les jours.


Chaque fois que vous videz entièrement la cage, il faudra la désinfecter avec du vinaigre blanc.


*Evitez les produits chimiques d'animalerie ou le javel qui sont dangereux pour la santé des hamsters.
*[/center]
[/justify]
 



Des exemples de terrariums


Spoiler:  




Exemples de terrariums

http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=178411


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=178375


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=174904


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=166662


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=178205


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=177965


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=178128


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=165739




Des exemples d'aquariums 


Spoiler:  



 
  [h2]Exemple d'aquarium[/h2]

http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=178441


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=178709


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=178610


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=177731


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=175565


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=172399




Des detofl


Spoiler:  



 
  [h2]Exemples de Detolf[/h2]


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=159611


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=176705


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=168892


http://www.das-hamsterforum.de/index...hreadID=170103

----------


## Elviel

> Effectivement ta cage est beaucoup trop petite. Le mieux est de bien la nettoyer et d'aller la rendre au magasin. Elle ne fait pas 70x40cm mais un peu moins de 60x40cm... Et seulement 26cm de hauteur alors qu'un hamster a besoin de 15-20cm de litière minimum. Je te rassure on s'est presque tous fait avoir au début, le principal c'est de faire ton possible pour changer tout ça. Choisi un habitat de  80x50cm d'un seul tenant grand minimum et assez haut pour lui mettre une roue de 20 cm de diamètre en plus des 15-20cm de litière. Le mieux est d'éviter les cages à barreaux.
> 
> je te mets en caché une fiche sur l'habitat du hamster que j'ai fait pour mon forum  
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waw, merci pour ta réponse vraiment très constructive. Effectivement je me rends compte que je me suis bien faite avoir quand je vois ces immenses cages! Je vais faire des travaux d'ici peu de temps et Grimm aura bientôt un nouveau palace  :Smile:

----------


## Columba

La maison de la grande z'oreille  :Smile:  


Spoiler:

----------


## mllecaro

Elle a l'air trop bien la maison de la grande zoreilles! :-)

Je dois construire une cabane pour mes lapins, 4.5kg et 5.5kg... je ne sais pas trop quelle taille de cabane (endroit entièrement abrité et fermé pour la nuit) faire, je pensais y ajouter un "préau" plus ouvert mais abrité de la pluie pour augmenter leur superficie quand ils pleut.

----------


## Dam9.

Salut! 

Je cherche des idées pour aménager un terrarium à souris  :Smile:  

Comment créez vous des étages?!
Je parle pas de boites ou autre, mais de plaques de plexi, comment les fixer? ^^ 

J'ai un aquarium mais je préfère acheter un terrarium avec ouverture sur le devant, je trouve ça plus sympa pour l'accès et avec 3 chats j'ai peur que le grillage sur le dessus de l'aquarium cède... Donc je pars sur le terra ^^

----------


## Columba

> Elle a l'air trop bien la maison de la grande zoreilles! :-)
> 
> Je dois construire une cabane pour mes lapins, 4.5kg et 5.5kg... je ne sais pas trop quelle taille de cabane (endroit entièrement abrité et fermé pour la nuit) faire, je pensais y ajouter un "préau" plus ouvert mais abrité de la pluie pour augmenter leur superficie quand ils pleut.


Sa maison est bien mais trop petite  Dès que j'ouvre la porte elle veut se sauver et explorer le jardin. La mission du week end prochain sera de sécuriser le jardin pour lâcher la bête (sous surveillance mais déjà j'aurais moins à la suivre à la trace).

----------


## shechou

> Salut! 
> 
> Je cherche des idées pour aménager un terrarium à souris  
> 
> Comment créez vous des étages?!
> Je parle pas de boites ou autre, mais de plaques de plexi, comment les fixer? ^^ 
> 
> J'ai un aquarium mais je préfère acheter un terrarium avec ouverture sur le devant, je trouve ça plus sympa pour l'accès et avec 3 chats j'ai peur que le grillage sur le dessus de l'aquarium cède... Donc je pars sur le terra ^^


Tu as des exemples d'aménagements ici : 
http://www.diebrain.de/ma-caty.html
http://www.diebrain.de/ma-pimpi.html
http://mausebande.com/forum/farbmaeu...otothread.html
Je parle pas allemand mais les photos donnent des idées.

Pour les étages c'est un terrarium en bois ou en verre que tu as choisis?

----------


## inari

Nouvelle hamsterette, nouvel habitat: une vitrine detolf avec un toit arrondi et solidement fixé à la vitrine pour éviter tout basculement en cas de saut intempestif de chats (la vitrine est par ailleurs fixé au meuble pour éviter là encore des drames avec mes couillons de chats). Il y a un étage de toute la longueur sur 20 cm

----------


## inari

La hamster je l'ai en FA depuis 1 mois et on a fini les traveaux de la detolf hier  ::  merci, c'est mon beau père qui a tout fait  :Smile:

----------


## Origan

Elle va être bien installée  :Big Grin:

----------


## inari

Nouvel aménagement, la miss creuse beaucoup un vrai tractopelle !

----------


## sylviabiscotte

Sans doute rien d'exceptionnel à vos yeux, mais je partage quand même la cage de mes fifilles (souris)
j'ai encore quelques accessoires à creer pour qu'elle soit entièrement finie

----------


## zezette épouse X

Ça y est, la bestiole est enfin dans son nouveau terra. Il reste quelques aménagements à faire, notamment ajouter des plantes pour la verdure et cacher les fils, mais le plus gros est installé :

----------


## Marylou07

Bonjour !
J'ai pu voir votre cage a barreaux avec un bac Orange de 70 x 40 cm, celle de Gina !
J'en recherche une de ces dimensions, savez vous où vous l'avez acheté ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !
Bonne journée, marilyne.

----------


## Charlotte_78

Bonjour,
Je cherche à avoir des avis sur deux clapiers :
http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/c...ml#description
http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/c...ml#description

Ce serait pour mettre un clapier en intérieur pour deux cochons d'inde, j'ai envie de changer de la cage traditionnelle  :Smile: 

J'aimerais donc des avis ou retours d'expérience merci à vous !

----------


## Léa02

question : dois tu protéger les chons de la présence de chats ou de chiens ?

car sinon pour beaucoup moins cher, tu peux fabriquer un enclos beaucoup plus grand. En planches de mélaminé, du lino au sol et pour 80  maximum tu fais un enclos de 1,50 x 1 m.

moi je trouve tout ce qu'on trouve dans le commerce toujours trop petit alors je fabrique moi-même. certes, ce n'est pas du plus esthétique mais j'offre de l'espace. J'ai fais un enclos de 1,60 m x 1,20 m à mes puces avec plein de tunnels et de cachettes, elles adorent.

----------


## Charlotte_78

Oui il y a les chats donc il me faut un truc assez costaud, mais c'est surtout que je n'ai pas non plus une place folle, sinon carrément que je leur ferais un parc :/

----------


## Léa02

ah oui, alors ces clapiers ne sont pas mal en effet.

----------


## shechou

Prend le plus grand. Normalement, il faut grand minimum un mètre carré de surface au sol d'un tenant pour 2 chons (+0,5m2 de plus par chon). Enfin les allemands recommandent plutôt 2-3m2 de base + 1m2 par chon mais c'est pas toujours possible... http://www.diebrain.de/I-gehege.html

----------


## Charlotte_78

Je suis archi nulle en maths, vous pourriez me dire du coup combien de m2 font les deux clapiers que j'ai mis en lien ? Pour l'instant je n'ai qu'un chon dans une grande cage d'un seul tenant (1m20 de long si je me rappelle bien)...
Merci (si vous ne savez pas me répondre no problem je trouverais le calcul à faire  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## shechou

Il faut faire longueur x largeur. 
Le plus grand clapier que tu as mis fait 8772cm2 soit 0,88 m2
Normalement on ne compte pas les étages de moins d'un où deux mètre carré mais bon, la il est assez grand pour apporter un vrai plus à tes chons je pense.

----------


## Charlotte_78

ah oui c'est pas énorme par rapport aux recommandations...
Je vais voir comment je peux m'arranger pour en prendre un plus grand quand même !

----------


## titia20090

Je vous présente la cage des deux puces que j'ai adoptées sur rescue il y a quelques semaines. 
Les louloutes sont incroyables: elles ne détruisent rien (ni les hamacs, ni le drybed) et sont quasi propres! 
Ça faisait des années que je lorgnais sur la savic royal, maintenant elle est bien là!

----------


## Origan

A deux, elles ont de la place, c'est royal  :Smile:

----------


## shechou

Terrarium de mes deux gerbilles fraîchement adoptées. 
Je précise qu'un tel habitat n'est pas possible avec toutes les gerbilles et qu'il faut faire très attention aux risques de barrages. 
pour limiter les risques, j'ai adopté un mâle castré et une femelle. Les gerbilles vivants en couple dans la nature, c'est la cohabitation la plus sure. Je n'en suis qu'au début avec elles mais pour l'instant RAS.
Avant qu'on m'attaque, je précise qu'à gauche sont des copeaux sans phénols (chauffées à haute température), sans poussière et considérés en Allemagne comme la meilleur des litière possible pour les hamsters et gerbilles. A droit c'est de la paille défibrée (test pour moi)






Mon mâle, Kinaï-Samir, adopté au Bazar des Nacs

Et ma femelle Fizz-Leïla, adoptée via leboncoin

----------


## Léa02

Trés chouette habitat et jolies boules de poils !  :: 

Je pense aussi que mâle castré + femelle est le meilleur couple possible chez les gerbilles (ayant eu moi même deux duos de femelles que j'ai dû séparer pour cause de bagarres).

petite question : tu as fait une cohabitation par étapes ou tu les a installées ensemble directement ?

----------


## shechou

> petite question : tu as fait une cohabitation par étapes ou tu les a installées ensemble directement ?


J'ai fais les étapes de cohabitations selon les recommandations allemandes.
Je les ai mis dans deux cages de 80x50cm collées pour qu'ils puissent se voir et se sentir mais pas se toucher.
Ma femelle est allée dans la cage ou Kinaï était en quarantaine et Kinaï dans une cage préparer avec la litière et les accessoires de la femelle.
Il n'y a eu aucune agressivité entre les deux, ma femelle passait son temps à ronger les barreaux du coté du mâle.
Je les ai inversé de cage tous les soirs et j'ai vite fait une rencontre dans une cage de 100x50cm en plexi neutre niveau odeurs.
Une première rencontre de 10 minutes sans aucune agressivité entre les deux.
Je les ai remis dans leur cage en les inversant de cage tous les soirs et j'ai refait une rencontre 2-3 jours après (manque de temps).
Ils sont restés une heure ensemble, il y a juste eu 2 courses poursuite de 5 secondes.
J'ai remarqué que Kinaï ne laissé pas trop Leïla sortir de sa cachette alors je les ai séparer. 
J'ai encore inversé les cages un peu et je les ai mis dans le grand terrarium dimanche soir.
J'ai tenté le grand terra aussi vite parce qu'ils avaient beaucoup plus de choses à découvrir pour faire diversion. Mis à 15h, toujours aucun signe d'agressivité, 0 course poursuite à 23h quand je suis allée me coucher, j'ai décidé de les laisser pour la nuit. 

Pour moi il est primordiale de respecter leur mode de vie naturel (couple mixte) même si j'ai déjà eu 2 frères dans ce terra sans problème et surtout de respecter leurs besoin d'espace (minimim 120x60cm pour deux gerbilles avec mini 30 cm de litière). De la nourriture étalée partout dans la cage, pas de gamelle unique. Et être attentif à leur comportement. Si je vois que ça se bagarre je les séparerais...

----------


## Léa02

ok merci. En effet tu as suivi la méthode préconisée. j'espère que leur entente durera, c'est tellement mieux quand ils sont deux ! 
j'éparpille aussi la nourriture dans la litière de mes gerbilles qui n'ont pas de gamelle (seulement pour l'eau) et qui passent ainsi du temps à farfouiller pour retrouver les graines; c'est ce qu'elles font dans la nature et ça les occupe d'autant qu'elles vivent seules (ce qui me fait mal au coeur d'ailleurs, j'espère que mon prochain duo tiendra !)
Les miennes ont du chanvre mélangé à du foin mais j'aimerai bien trouver quelque chose qui se rapprocherait  le plus de leur habitat naturel.

----------


## shechou

Je n'ai pas suivi la méthode française qui prone le grillage simple, les mini habitats et le stresse  :: 

Les copeaux de bois de très bonne qualités sont pour l'instant ce que j'ai trouvé de plus adapter pour les gerbilles, elles peuvent y faire de vraies galeries.

Sinon il y a les mélanges de torchi et sable mais c'est difficile à mettre en place...

----------


## Léa02

oui j'ai relu ta méthode qui n'est pas la même que la française et si moins de stress alors c'est mieux.
je vais voir pour les copeaux de bois.

----------


## shechou

Il y a des copeaux de bouleau sur rodipet : https://www.rodipet.de/shop/einstreu...6-kg-96-l.html

----------


## Léa02

> Il y a des copeaux de bouleau sur rodipet : https://www.rodipet.de/shop/einstreu...6-kg-96-l.html


super merci ! je vais voir ça (et ça me donnera surement envie d'acheter d'autres choses du coup...)

----------


## angel35

un super habitat dis donc :-)

----------


## titia20090

Xaros t'as accueilli un nouveau pensionnaire suite au départ de fluffly? J'ai raté un épisode je crois....

----------


## Léa02

[QUOTE=shechou;3059688]J'ai fais les étapes de cohabitations selon les recommandations allemandes.
Je les ai mis dans deux cages de 80x50cm collées pour qu'ils puissent se voir et se sentir mais pas se toucher.

Shechou pourrais tu m'indiquer le lien où trouver cette méthode de cohabitation ?

celle que je connais c'est celle où on sépare une cage en deux et où on enlève tous les accessoires pour ne laisser que la litière, foin et nourriture.

si la méthode allemande est moins stressante, ça m'intéresse de la connaître.

----------


## shechou

Elle est visible ici : http://www.diebrain.de/re-verge.html mais ce n'est pas très détaillé, j'avais complété avec des infos trouvées sur un forum mais je ne sais plus ou...


A noté que c'est pareil pour les lapins : http://www.diebrain.de/k-vergesellschaftung.html#da
Google traduction



> Il est déconseillé de placer les lapins dans une petite enceinte existante ou simplement dans une cage d'achat existante. Pour les petites enceintes, cela peut entraîner un stress important. Pour la première rencontre, un neutre, inconnu des animaux, tel que la salle de bain ou le couloir, est le meilleur. Cela devrait être équipé de suffisamment de cachette et Ausweichmöglichkeiten et devrait être d'au moins 6 mètres carrés. Inconnu / Neutre, par conséquent, afin qu'aucun des animaux ne puisse revendiquer son territoire et éventuellement le défendre. L'enceinte devrait être grande, de sorte que les animaux puissent se rapprocher en paix et parfois s'écarter du chemin. Dans les petites enceintes, les animaux doivent se battre plus fort, mais ils sont aussi plus stressés.Le stress et l'anxiété contraignent les lapins dans des espaces confinés - ou les conduisent à des querelles encore plus massives. Les salles étroites sont fondamentalement comme une arène: les animaux sont entassés ensemble et doivent combattre leur rang immédiatement. Vous n'avez aucune chance d'approcher en paix et de vous connaître lentement.

----------


## Léa02

OK merci !

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

La cavy de mes cochons d'inde

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Et la cage de Gusgus

----------


## Piou-piou37

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré 2 chons en urgence, ils sont installés en cage pour le moment, mais ça me réjouis peu. Je suis à la recherche d'idées pour leur faire (ou acheter) un enclos sécurisé anti-chats, car j'ai 3 chats qui vont être très intéressés... 

Si quelqu'un a des idées, je suis preneuse !

Ah, et si ça pouvait ne pas être trop inesthétique ni couter les yeux de la tête, ça m'arrangerait  ^^
Les loulous n'étant pas prévus...

----------


## Léa02

Faire attention que le parc soit à grillage à petites mailles car les chats passent leur pattes à travers les grilles et pourraient blesser les chons, en particulier aux yeux.

ou bien entourer le parc ou la cage avec du grillage comme sur les photos au dessus.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> il existe des parcs en bois qui sont fermés sur le dessus, quelle surface as-tu pour eux ?




J'ai une pièce de vie qui me laisse un bon espace pour eux, même si les arbres des chats prennent déjà pas mal de place  ^^
La surface n'est pas vraiment un soucis, je m'adapterais. 
J'ai vu les parcs en bois, je trouve que c'est pas mal niveau sécurité, mais j'ai un peu peur question praticité, pour attraper les 2 poilus qui sont timidous et qui doivent être attrapés chaque jour pour leur vitamine C... 

Je réfléchis à le faire moi même, pour faire une grande ouverture de façade, un peu comme certaine cage où la façade s'ouvre entièrement. Je ne sais pas si c'est faisable, je ne suis pas une grande bricoleuse.. J'y songe ^^ 




> Faire attention que le parc soit à grillage à petites mailles car les chats passent leur pattes à travers les grilles et pourraient blesser les chons, en particulier aux yeux.
> 
> ou bien entourer le parc ou la cage avec du grillage comme sur les photos au dessus.


Oui je comptais prendre un truc bien serré, c'est ce que j'ai fait pour ma vieille octodon, elle a une grande cage très haute qui éclate les chats, donc on a tout grillagé en maille serré, mais niveau esthétique bof, et les bouts de grillages coupés me font un peu peur, c'est piquant.

J'aime bien l'idée des cages en cubes modulables aussi, mais si mes chats sautent dessus, est ce que ça va tenir le coup... J'ai un beau bébé de 6kg tout de même  :: 

Merci pour vos idées   ::

----------


## Gwenie

> J'aime bien l'idée des cages en cubes modulables aussi, mais si mes chats sautent dessus, est ce que ça va tenir le coup... J'ai un beau bébé de 6kg tout de même 
> 
> Merci pour vos idées


Bonjour,

Pour mes puces, c'est ce que j'avais encore il y a quelques mois: une cage faite en cubes modulables avec un toit. 
Comme j'ai aussi deux chats, j'avais fait en sorte de mettre des séparations à l'intérieur de la cage pour que le toit puisse s'y appuyer, et de renforcer le toit en  faisant se chevaucher plusieurs grilles. J'avais serré toutes les grilles avec des liens blancs utilisés en électricité (rielsan?). Mes chats dormaient sur la cage et ça tenait très bien (et l'un de mes chats fait aussi 6kg).

Quelques photos, que tu voies ce que j'avais fait:
 mon chat de 6kg sur la cage

 les grilles que j'avais mises en soutien du toit

 j'avais fait une partie du toit de façon à ce qu'elle s'ouvre, pour que je puisse m'occuper de tout le monde

 et là, tu vois que j'avais renforcé le toit en superposant des grilles

----------


## Piou-piou37

Ah top, mais tes chats ne passaient pas leurs pattes à travers les grilles sur les côtés ?
Ca me donne bien envie de leur faire un espace sympa comme ça !

----------


## Gwenie

La cage était en hauteur, posée sur 4 petites tables ikea. Donc ils ne passaient pas les pattes sur les côtés; et par le dessus, ils n'essayaient pas de les attraper.



Tu peux au besoin, comme tu disais plus haut, mettre en plus un grillage plus fin par dessus les cubes modulables.

----------


## Piou-piou37

Trop bien, je voulais les surélever un peu.
T'as une idée du nombre de grilles ? 25/30 ? 
Je vais chercher un lot

----------


## Gwenie

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire,et du type de sol que tu prévois. Je te conseille de faire un plan de la cage que tu veux faire pour voir ses dimensions et sa forme, et donc le nombre de grilles qu'il va te falloir.

Pour celle que j'ai mise en photo, si on compte il doit y avoir un peu moins de 50 grilles. J'en ai mise au bas de la cage aussi, pour stabiliser les côtés. Comme tu peux le voir sur la dernière photo que j'ai mise, j'ai dû rajouter des planches de bois (pour que les filles ne soient pas directement sur du grillage) + du lino (pour éviter que le bois ne soit mouillé).

----------


## Piou-piou37

J'ai été fouiner un peu le net et je partirais bien sur 3 grilles par 3, j'ai vu des lots de 44 grilles, ce serait pas mal
Je vais mettre un fond en coroplast, litière et tapis d'évier s'ils ne les grignotent pas comme il y aura des raccords...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai été fouiner un peu le net et je partirais bien sur 3 grilles par 3, j'ai vu des lots de 44 grilles, ce serait pas mal
Je vais mettre un fond en coroplast, litière et tapis d'évier s'ils ne les grignotent pas comme il y aura des raccords...

----------


## Maelys57

2.50 m x 2 . 50 m pour enclos ( + sorties bien sur ) pour un couple de lapins ca le fait ? j'ai pas trop de notions des tailles si c'est suffisant ou pas  :: , j'ai mesuré l'espace qui pourrait être fait de base !! 
Pour le moment j'ai la femelle à stériliser et une cohabitation à faire dans j'ai le temps de me renseigner et cogiter sur l'idéal en taille.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> ca va faire petit 3*3 non ? une grille ne faisant que 30cm il me semble


Ca va faire une base d'1m * 1m pour 2 chons ? Ca te parait petit ? Niveau place, c'est jouable, niveau budget, un peu moins si je veux ré-hausser et grillager le tout + achat de tout le matériel de litière :/ 
Ou alors je ré-agrandirais au fur et à mesure

Ou je trouve une asso pour les faire adopter...

----------


## Léa02

2.50 m x 2.50 pour un enclos pour deux lapins c'est bien s'il y a des sorties en plus.
Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).

----------


## Maelys57

Merci Miss  ::

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).


Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  ::  
ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts

----------


## Houitie

Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.


J'ai effectivement pu remarquer ça, les chons adorent quand c'est propre, mais ça ne reste clean que 20min lol
J'ai des chutes de lino pour mettre en revêtement  ::

----------


## Léa02

> Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
> J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  
> ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts


non là je voulais dire qu'il est possible d'agrandir un enclos fait initialement  avec des grilles par des planches en mélaminé, si on ne veut pas dépenser trop. 

Mais comme tu dis, j'ai fait aussi des cabanes- étages avec ces planches découpées  et mes puces adorent, soit sauter au dessus et s'y balader, soit bien sûr  dormir en dessous et pour ça j'ai mis des morceaux de couverture polaire + serviette éponge au dessus pour ne pas qu'elles glissent en sautant  et je l'ai fait "tomber" de façon à réduire l'entrée de la cabane.

----------


## Kiwette

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a déjà utiliser le Clapier Natura 120 Moderne pour des cochons d'inde ?

https://m.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/c...s_natura/46268

Je l'avais acheté il y a plusieurs années quand j'avais de lapins en FA.
A l'époque j'avais essayé d'y mettre mon  Pouik, qui était un vieux pépère obèse qui prôner la politique du moindre effort, il n'avait jamais voulu utiliser la rampe. 😅

J'ai  2 Chons qui viennent d'avoir 1an, plein de vie et qui ne tiennent pas en place.
J'envisage de récupéré le clapier pr un usage interieur afin de doubler la surface de leur cage.
Mais la rampe ne sera pas trop inclinée pr eux ? 
Le clapier étant stocké  en province chez mes parents, je m'interroge avant de le rapatrier chez moi

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Dernière version du palais de mon petit Prince Presley  (hamster nain de 1an maintenant  ! )

----------


## Léa02

super installation !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Merci  !  Les gens autour de moi disent qu'il a europapark (ou disneyland)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

la cavy des chons 

Désolé pour le sens des photos.
 avec l'enclos qui leur laisse tout le couloir

----------


## Léa02

2.50 m x 2.50 pour un enclos pour deux lapins c'est bien s'il y a des sorties en plus.
Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).

----------


## Maelys57

Merci Miss  ::

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).


Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  ::  
ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts

----------


## Houitie

Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.


J'ai effectivement pu remarquer ça, les chons adorent quand c'est propre, mais ça ne reste clean que 20min lol
J'ai des chutes de lino pour mettre en revêtement  ::

----------


## Léa02

> Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
> J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  
> ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts


non là je voulais dire qu'il est possible d'agrandir un enclos fait initialement  avec des grilles par des planches en mélaminé, si on ne veut pas dépenser trop. 

Mais comme tu dis, j'ai fait aussi des cabanes- étages avec ces planches découpées  et mes puces adorent, soit sauter au dessus et s'y balader, soit bien sûr  dormir en dessous et pour ça j'ai mis des morceaux de couverture polaire + serviette éponge au dessus pour ne pas qu'elles glissent en sautant  et je l'ai fait "tomber" de façon à réduire l'entrée de la cabane.

----------


## Kiwette

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a déjà utiliser le Clapier Natura 120 Moderne pour des cochons d'inde ?

https://m.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/c...s_natura/46268

Je l'avais acheté il y a plusieurs années quand j'avais de lapins en FA.
A l'époque j'avais essayé d'y mettre mon  Pouik, qui était un vieux pépère obèse qui prôner la politique du moindre effort, il n'avait jamais voulu utiliser la rampe. 😅

J'ai  2 Chons qui viennent d'avoir 1an, plein de vie et qui ne tiennent pas en place.
J'envisage de récupéré le clapier pr un usage interieur afin de doubler la surface de leur cage.
Mais la rampe ne sera pas trop inclinée pr eux ? 
Le clapier étant stocké  en province chez mes parents, je m'interroge avant de le rapatrier chez moi

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Dernière version du palais de mon petit Prince Presley  (hamster nain de 1an maintenant  ! )

----------


## Léa02

super installation !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Merci  !  Les gens autour de moi disent qu'il a europapark (ou disneyland)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

la cavy des chons 

Désolé pour le sens des photos.
 avec l'enclos qui leur laisse tout le couloir

----------


## Léa02

2.50 m x 2.50 pour un enclos pour deux lapins c'est bien s'il y a des sorties en plus.
Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).

----------


## Maelys57

Merci Miss  ::

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).


Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  ::  
ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts

----------


## Houitie

Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.


J'ai effectivement pu remarquer ça, les chons adorent quand c'est propre, mais ça ne reste clean que 20min lol
J'ai des chutes de lino pour mettre en revêtement  ::

----------


## Léa02

> Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
> J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  
> ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts


non là je voulais dire qu'il est possible d'agrandir un enclos fait initialement  avec des grilles par des planches en mélaminé, si on ne veut pas dépenser trop. 

Mais comme tu dis, j'ai fait aussi des cabanes- étages avec ces planches découpées  et mes puces adorent, soit sauter au dessus et s'y balader, soit bien sûr  dormir en dessous et pour ça j'ai mis des morceaux de couverture polaire + serviette éponge au dessus pour ne pas qu'elles glissent en sautant  et je l'ai fait "tomber" de façon à réduire l'entrée de la cabane.

----------


## Kiwette

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a déjà utiliser le Clapier Natura 120 Moderne pour des cochons d'inde ?

https://m.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/c...s_natura/46268

Je l'avais acheté il y a plusieurs années quand j'avais de lapins en FA.
A l'époque j'avais essayé d'y mettre mon  Pouik, qui était un vieux pépère obèse qui prôner la politique du moindre effort, il n'avait jamais voulu utiliser la rampe. 😅

J'ai  2 Chons qui viennent d'avoir 1an, plein de vie et qui ne tiennent pas en place.
J'envisage de récupéré le clapier pr un usage interieur afin de doubler la surface de leur cage.
Mais la rampe ne sera pas trop inclinée pr eux ? 
Le clapier étant stocké  en province chez mes parents, je m'interroge avant de le rapatrier chez moi

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Dernière version du palais de mon petit Prince Presley  (hamster nain de 1an maintenant  ! )

----------


## Léa02

super installation !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Merci  !  Les gens autour de moi disent qu'il a europapark (ou disneyland)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

la cavy des chons 

Désolé pour le sens des photos.
 avec l'enclos qui leur laisse tout le couloir

----------


## Léa02

2.50 m x 2.50 pour un enclos pour deux lapins c'est bien s'il y a des sorties en plus.
Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).

----------


## Maelys57

Merci Miss  ::

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).


Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  ::  
ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts

----------


## Houitie

Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.


J'ai effectivement pu remarquer ça, les chons adorent quand c'est propre, mais ça ne reste clean que 20min lol
J'ai des chutes de lino pour mettre en revêtement  ::

----------


## Léa02

> Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
> J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  
> ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts


non là je voulais dire qu'il est possible d'agrandir un enclos fait initialement  avec des grilles par des planches en mélaminé, si on ne veut pas dépenser trop. 

Mais comme tu dis, j'ai fait aussi des cabanes- étages avec ces planches découpées  et mes puces adorent, soit sauter au dessus et s'y balader, soit bien sûr  dormir en dessous et pour ça j'ai mis des morceaux de couverture polaire + serviette éponge au dessus pour ne pas qu'elles glissent en sautant  et je l'ai fait "tomber" de façon à réduire l'entrée de la cabane.

----------


## Kiwette

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a déjà utiliser le Clapier Natura 120 Moderne pour des cochons d'inde ?

https://m.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/c...s_natura/46268

Je l'avais acheté il y a plusieurs années quand j'avais de lapins en FA.
A l'époque j'avais essayé d'y mettre mon  Pouik, qui était un vieux pépère obèse qui prôner la politique du moindre effort, il n'avait jamais voulu utiliser la rampe. 😅

J'ai  2 Chons qui viennent d'avoir 1an, plein de vie et qui ne tiennent pas en place.
J'envisage de récupéré le clapier pr un usage interieur afin de doubler la surface de leur cage.
Mais la rampe ne sera pas trop inclinée pr eux ? 
Le clapier étant stocké  en province chez mes parents, je m'interroge avant de le rapatrier chez moi

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Dernière version du palais de mon petit Prince Presley  (hamster nain de 1an maintenant  ! )

----------


## Léa02

super installation !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Merci  !  Les gens autour de moi disent qu'il a europapark (ou disneyland)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

la cavy des chons 

Désolé pour le sens des photos.
 avec l'enclos qui leur laisse tout le couloir

----------


## Léa02

2.50 m x 2.50 pour un enclos pour deux lapins c'est bien s'il y a des sorties en plus.
Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).

----------


## Maelys57

Merci Miss  ::

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).


Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  ::  
ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts

----------


## Houitie

Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.


J'ai effectivement pu remarquer ça, les chons adorent quand c'est propre, mais ça ne reste clean que 20min lol
J'ai des chutes de lino pour mettre en revêtement  ::

----------


## Léa02

> Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
> J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  
> ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts


non là je voulais dire qu'il est possible d'agrandir un enclos fait initialement  avec des grilles par des planches en mélaminé, si on ne veut pas dépenser trop. 

Mais comme tu dis, j'ai fait aussi des cabanes- étages avec ces planches découpées  et mes puces adorent, soit sauter au dessus et s'y balader, soit bien sûr  dormir en dessous et pour ça j'ai mis des morceaux de couverture polaire + serviette éponge au dessus pour ne pas qu'elles glissent en sautant  et je l'ai fait "tomber" de façon à réduire l'entrée de la cabane.

----------


## Kiwette

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a déjà utiliser le Clapier Natura 120 Moderne pour des cochons d'inde ?

https://m.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/c...s_natura/46268

Je l'avais acheté il y a plusieurs années quand j'avais de lapins en FA.
A l'époque j'avais essayé d'y mettre mon  Pouik, qui était un vieux pépère obèse qui prôner la politique du moindre effort, il n'avait jamais voulu utiliser la rampe. 😅

J'ai  2 Chons qui viennent d'avoir 1an, plein de vie et qui ne tiennent pas en place.
J'envisage de récupéré le clapier pr un usage interieur afin de doubler la surface de leur cage.
Mais la rampe ne sera pas trop inclinée pr eux ? 
Le clapier étant stocké  en province chez mes parents, je m'interroge avant de le rapatrier chez moi

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Dernière version du palais de mon petit Prince Presley  (hamster nain de 1an maintenant  ! )

----------


## Léa02

super installation !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Merci  !  Les gens autour de moi disent qu'il a europapark (ou disneyland)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

la cavy des chons 

Désolé pour le sens des photos.
 avec l'enclos qui leur laisse tout le couloir

----------


## Léa02

2.50 m x 2.50 pour un enclos pour deux lapins c'est bien s'il y a des sorties en plus.
Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).

----------


## Maelys57

Merci Miss  ::

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).


Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  ::  
ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts

----------


## Houitie

Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.


J'ai effectivement pu remarquer ça, les chons adorent quand c'est propre, mais ça ne reste clean que 20min lol
J'ai des chutes de lino pour mettre en revêtement  ::

----------


## Léa02

> Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
> J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  
> ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts


non là je voulais dire qu'il est possible d'agrandir un enclos fait initialement  avec des grilles par des planches en mélaminé, si on ne veut pas dépenser trop. 

Mais comme tu dis, j'ai fait aussi des cabanes- étages avec ces planches découpées  et mes puces adorent, soit sauter au dessus et s'y balader, soit bien sûr  dormir en dessous et pour ça j'ai mis des morceaux de couverture polaire + serviette éponge au dessus pour ne pas qu'elles glissent en sautant  et je l'ai fait "tomber" de façon à réduire l'entrée de la cabane.

----------


## Kiwette

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a déjà utiliser le Clapier Natura 120 Moderne pour des cochons d'inde ?

https://m.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/c...s_natura/46268

Je l'avais acheté il y a plusieurs années quand j'avais de lapins en FA.
A l'époque j'avais essayé d'y mettre mon  Pouik, qui était un vieux pépère obèse qui prôner la politique du moindre effort, il n'avait jamais voulu utiliser la rampe. 😅

J'ai  2 Chons qui viennent d'avoir 1an, plein de vie et qui ne tiennent pas en place.
J'envisage de récupéré le clapier pr un usage interieur afin de doubler la surface de leur cage.
Mais la rampe ne sera pas trop inclinée pr eux ? 
Le clapier étant stocké  en province chez mes parents, je m'interroge avant de le rapatrier chez moi

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Dernière version du palais de mon petit Prince Presley  (hamster nain de 1an maintenant  ! )

----------


## Léa02

super installation !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Merci  !  Les gens autour de moi disent qu'il a europapark (ou disneyland)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

la cavy des chons 

Désolé pour le sens des photos.
 avec l'enclos qui leur laisse tout le couloir

----------


## Léa02

2.50 m x 2.50 pour un enclos pour deux lapins c'est bien s'il y a des sorties en plus.
Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).

----------


## Maelys57

Merci Miss  ::

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).


Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  ::  
ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts

----------


## Houitie

Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.


J'ai effectivement pu remarquer ça, les chons adorent quand c'est propre, mais ça ne reste clean que 20min lol
J'ai des chutes de lino pour mettre en revêtement  ::

----------


## Léa02

> Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
> J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  
> ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts


non là je voulais dire qu'il est possible d'agrandir un enclos fait initialement  avec des grilles par des planches en mélaminé, si on ne veut pas dépenser trop. 

Mais comme tu dis, j'ai fait aussi des cabanes- étages avec ces planches découpées  et mes puces adorent, soit sauter au dessus et s'y balader, soit bien sûr  dormir en dessous et pour ça j'ai mis des morceaux de couverture polaire + serviette éponge au dessus pour ne pas qu'elles glissent en sautant  et je l'ai fait "tomber" de façon à réduire l'entrée de la cabane.

----------


## Kiwette

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a déjà utiliser le Clapier Natura 120 Moderne pour des cochons d'inde ?

https://m.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/c...s_natura/46268

Je l'avais acheté il y a plusieurs années quand j'avais de lapins en FA.
A l'époque j'avais essayé d'y mettre mon  Pouik, qui était un vieux pépère obèse qui prôner la politique du moindre effort, il n'avait jamais voulu utiliser la rampe. 😅

J'ai  2 Chons qui viennent d'avoir 1an, plein de vie et qui ne tiennent pas en place.
J'envisage de récupéré le clapier pr un usage interieur afin de doubler la surface de leur cage.
Mais la rampe ne sera pas trop inclinée pr eux ? 
Le clapier étant stocké  en province chez mes parents, je m'interroge avant de le rapatrier chez moi

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Dernière version du palais de mon petit Prince Presley  (hamster nain de 1an maintenant  ! )

----------


## Léa02

super installation !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Merci  !  Les gens autour de moi disent qu'il a europapark (ou disneyland)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

la cavy des chons 

Désolé pour le sens des photos.
 avec l'enclos qui leur laisse tout le couloir

----------


## Léa02

2.50 m x 2.50 pour un enclos pour deux lapins c'est bien s'il y a des sorties en plus.
Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).

----------


## Maelys57

Merci Miss  ::

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Et 1 m x 1 m pour deux chons je trouve bien aussi,  si projet d'agrandir par la suite. Pas forcément agrandir avec d'autres grilles mais par exemple ajouter des planches en mélaminé (7 euros la planche de 2 m en 40 cm de large à couper ou à faire couper sur place).


Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  ::  
ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts

----------


## Houitie

Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.

----------


## Piou-piou37

> Attention avec le bois pour les chons, les miens sont de vrais crados et il faut des surfaces facilemen nettoyables.


J'ai effectivement pu remarquer ça, les chons adorent quand c'est propre, mais ça ne reste clean que 20min lol
J'ai des chutes de lino pour mettre en revêtement  ::

----------


## Léa02

> Pour faire des étages les planches ? 
> J'ai plein de planches en rab, je change régulièrement les étages de la cage de l'octodon, je peux en faire pour les chons  
> ça leur fera des cabances/étages pas trop hauts


non là je voulais dire qu'il est possible d'agrandir un enclos fait initialement  avec des grilles par des planches en mélaminé, si on ne veut pas dépenser trop. 

Mais comme tu dis, j'ai fait aussi des cabanes- étages avec ces planches découpées  et mes puces adorent, soit sauter au dessus et s'y balader, soit bien sûr  dormir en dessous et pour ça j'ai mis des morceaux de couverture polaire + serviette éponge au dessus pour ne pas qu'elles glissent en sautant  et je l'ai fait "tomber" de façon à réduire l'entrée de la cabane.

----------


## Kiwette

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a déjà utiliser le Clapier Natura 120 Moderne pour des cochons d'inde ?

https://m.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/c...s_natura/46268

Je l'avais acheté il y a plusieurs années quand j'avais de lapins en FA.
A l'époque j'avais essayé d'y mettre mon  Pouik, qui était un vieux pépère obèse qui prôner la politique du moindre effort, il n'avait jamais voulu utiliser la rampe. 😅

J'ai  2 Chons qui viennent d'avoir 1an, plein de vie et qui ne tiennent pas en place.
J'envisage de récupéré le clapier pr un usage interieur afin de doubler la surface de leur cage.
Mais la rampe ne sera pas trop inclinée pr eux ? 
Le clapier étant stocké  en province chez mes parents, je m'interroge avant de le rapatrier chez moi

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Dernière version du palais de mon petit Prince Presley  (hamster nain de 1an maintenant  ! )

----------


## Léa02

super installation !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Merci  !  Les gens autour de moi disent qu'il a europapark (ou disneyland)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

la cavy des chons 

Désolé pour le sens des photos.
 avec l'enclos qui leur laisse tout le couloir

----------

